# Is Silvas reign over?!?



## j.farrell (Oct 6, 2006)

Im sitting here thinking about the upcoming fight with A. Silva and Henderson. Silva is one of my favorite fighters. And I honestly believed he would be champ at 185 in the UFC for a long time. Then I started thinking about Dans record. The few loses he has had have been by decision. And two armbar submissions by both Nog brothers. I guess what Im getting at is Anderson has finished all his opponents with strikes since he has been in the UFC and Dan doesnt get finished by strikes. He has stood toe to toe with the best. 
We all know Dan could bang with Anderson. But why would he. Maybe Anderson will be working that armbar with Big Nog leading up to the fight.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

I'm not exactly sure wehat you're saying. I don't beleive that Dan has a chance standing with Anderson and I think Anderson may even be better on the ground than Dan in terms of submissions maybe even wrestling. Considering Quinton was able to control him on the ground his wrestling may not be as good as everyone claims.

Bottom line is Dan has never impressed me as a MW he hasn't finished many good guys at that weight. I think he would have been better off trying to get back on track at 205


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

I think Dan will take Anderson. I think Dan had a slight handicap at 205. I don't think he was as comfortable at that wieght as he is at 185. On top of that, Quinton was undeniably driven for that particular fight. He was a completely different fighter that night.
Anyway, either man is tough enough to win, but my money's on Henderson.:thumbsup:


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

southpaw447 said:


> I'm not exactly sure wehat you're saying. I don't beleive that Dan has a chance standing with Anderson and I think Anderson may even be better on the ground than Dan in terms of submissions maybe even wrestling. Considering Quinton was able to control him on the ground his wrestling may not be as good as everyone claims.
> 
> Bottom line is Dan has never impressed me as a MW he hasn't finished many good guys at that weight. I think he would have been better off trying to get back on track at 205


I agree for the main part. I think Hendo will get picked a part if he decides to stand with him. The only real chance he has standing would be hoping for his big looping right hand to catch Silva, but I don't see that happening. 
On the ground I think Silva has the BJJ advantage, but I wouldn't say he's got better wrestling than Dan. Quinton is a lot bigger and stronger than Anderson, which is probably why he was able to control Dan on the ground, I think Silva would have a much tougher time controlling him.

Although I believe Silva has better submission offense, Henderson's submission defense is just ridiculous. Have you seen the Noguiera fights? He slipped out of everything, eventually got armbarred but still....it took big nog a hell of time to finally catch him.

I'm not sure how it's going to end though. If Dan's smart (which he is) his best chance is to get Silva down and just control him from the top, and attempt to pound him out. But Silva has shown he isn't the easiest to keep down, and if he is down look out for the subs. I'm gonna say Silva by KO 2nd Round.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

We all know Rampage has insane hitting power and Dan took a lot of them very well and didn't show much worse for wear early on. I really don't see Silva doing more damage to Hendo. Plus Rampage can take a hit and when he took some clean ones he did not come out looking as pleasant as Hendo. If Silva keeps it standing I honestly think that it will be the end of his title run. And Hendo does have an excellent ground game, but just as Rampage's coach said during Inside the UFC, "Rampage's strongest area is on the ground, most people don't know that because he prefer's to knock them out".


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Dan Henderson is ridiculously inconsistent at MW, and should've lost to Goes, Newton, Kondo, & Bustamante. I wouldn't say that Silva's reign's over.


----------



## j.farrell (Oct 6, 2006)

southpaw447 said:


> I'm not exactly sure wehat you're saying. I don't beleive that Dan has a chance standing with Anderson and I think Anderson may even be better on the ground than Dan in terms of submissions maybe even wrestling. Considering Quinton was able to control him on the ground his wrestling may not be as good as everyone claims.
> 
> Bottom line is Dan has never impressed me as a MW he hasn't finished many good guys at that weight. I think he would have been better off trying to get back on track at 205


10 of his 22 wins are by knock out. Thats not bad for a wrestler. And its not that unheard of for a bigger stronger fighter out wrestling someone. I want Anderson to win. But style wise I think this is a bad macth up for him.

I do agree about him fighting at 205. Mostly because I think there are more good fights for him there. I really wanted to see him fight Tito.


----------



## j.farrell (Oct 6, 2006)

Damone said:


> Dan Henderson is ridiculously inconsistent at MW, and should've lost to Goes, Newton, Kondo, & Bustamante. I wouldn't say that Silva's reign's over.


Im not saying it is. What I am saying is Henderson is undeniably hard to finish. And Anderson is a finisher. So if it goes to decision, I think there is a good chance for Dan to win. Based only on the fact he will probably spend alot of time on top. Id love to see Silva pick him apart on the feet, get taken down and sub him via armbar to carry on the tradition the Nogs started.


----------



## brief (Nov 19, 2006)

To say Henderson is inconsistent at MW is to say sometimes he's 'on'. I think he is going to be 'on' against Silva.


----------



## streetpunk08 (Jul 15, 2006)

I think this fight is very hard to call. I don't think anderson will KO hendo i think silva will pick him apart on the feet but all it takes is one connect with that right hand from dan. I'm guessing it's gonna go the distance the only way I see this fight ending is by referee stoppage.


----------



## spaulding91 (Sep 23, 2007)

i still going with hendo on this one. i dont think a. silva is gonna be properly prepared for dans greco or strength. i mean dan knocked out renzo gracie on a sprawl and theres not many greco roman guys on dans level out there. but bjj blackbelts are about a dime a dozen, dan has mayhem miller who has crazy ground game and sokky who has sick hands to prepare for silva. anderson doesnt have a greco guy on his team or someone with retarded strength like dan. and i dont think anderson will like being clinched up against the fence or pressured like dan can do.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Damone said:


> Dan Henderson is ridiculously inconsistent at MW, and should've lost to Goes, Newton, Kondo, & Bustamante. I wouldn't say that Silva's reign's over.


Yeah, people forget the gift decisions Hendo got in PRIDE. 

But to the Silva/Hendo matchup, I think Silva can easily pick him apart standing and has better BJJ than Hendo as well. His guard is great and very dynamic. He can strike effectively from the bottom. Hendo takes the wrestling and power but thats about it. This fight won't end early unless Anderson submits Dan.

I think Anderson wins a UD. Hendo definitely has a good chance of taking it though, with the UFC style scoring. Being on top is going to be worth a lot in this fight.


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

spaulding91 said:


> dan has mayhem miller who has crazy ground game and sokky who has sick hands to prepare for silva. anderson doesnt have a greco guy on his team or someone with retarded strength like dan. and i dont think anderson will like being clinched up against the fence or pressured like dan can do.


I think when it comes to training ground game the Noguiera brothers have a SLIGHT advantage over a young punk like miller with his "crazy" ground game.

And I guess your just assuming that out of Silva's team he has no one with "retarded strength" like Dans....or you've been there and met his entire team?

Dan's strength is probably equal to that of Marquardt and Franklin, and we saw what happened to them. I honestly think the only way Hendo will win is if he lays on top of him and controls him, because Silva seems to be able to capitalize on any mistake someone makes. Of course he's always got the punchers chance, but you can say that for pretty much every fight.


----------



## Sinister (Nov 19, 2007)

I think Dan will put forth a great challenge to Anderson but I only see Dan winning if he catches Silva with a huge punch and that's really it. The more and more I think about this fight since it's been announced, the more I see this going in Anderson's favor, not trying to be biased but he's just that f'n good.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

j.farrell said:


> Im not saying it is. What I am saying is Henderson is undeniably hard to finish. And Anderson is a finisher. So if it goes to decision, I think there is a good chance for Dan to win. Based only on the fact he will probably spend alot of time on top. Id love to see Silva pick him apart on the feet, get taken down and sub him via armbar to carry on the tradition the Nogs started.


Well anderson has only lost one decision in his career and that was his first fight. So anderson has a better chance to win a decision than dan has.


----------



## cdnbaron (Jan 17, 2007)

People keep saying that Dan's chin is going be one of the biggest factors in this fight, but what about Anderson's chin? He's never been knocked out either, and has taken some really square shots in his time. I'm not convinced that if Dan lands one of his rights that it's going to be able to put Silva down.

Plus, Dan's conditioning is really questionable at times. Even in the Rampage fight, he went 5 rounds, but couldn't do much after the second. Anderson has always seemed to have his conditioning in check, even though he hasn't needed it lately. I think that's going to play a bigger factor than people seem to think.

Also, Dan likes to forget that he's a wrestler and just swing for the fences. If he does that against Anderson, he's going to get picked apart for 5 rounds.


----------



## benny (May 28, 2007)

cdnbaron said:


> People keep saying that Dan's chin is going be one of the biggest factors in this fight, but what about Anderson's chin? He's never been knocked out either, and has taken some really square shots in his time. I'm not convinced that if Dan lands one of his rights that it's going to be able to put Silva down.
> 
> Plus, Dan's conditioning is really questionable at times. Even in the Rampage fight, he went 5 rounds, but couldn't do much after the second. Anderson has always seemed to have his conditioning in check, even though he hasn't needed it lately. I think that's going to play a bigger factor than people seem to think.
> 
> Also, Dan likes to forget that he's a wrestler and just swing for the fences. If he does that against Anderson, he's going to get picked apart for 5 rounds.


if anderson does not use any technique and tries to trade with dan he will wind up short. dan packs some awesome power and is fully capable of laying silva out!
most people seem to think silva is invincable , and i notice most of them are the same people who said that chuck was invinceable just before his match with "some guy from pride"
dan is the real deal fellas, i am not calling a winner for sure, but dont write henderson off!


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

spaulding91 said:


> i still going with hendo on this one. i dont think a. silva is gonna be properly prepared for dans greco or strength. i mean dan knocked out renzo gracie on a sprawl and theres not many greco roman guys on dans level out there. but bjj blackbelts are about a dime a dozen, dan has mayhem miller who has crazy ground game and sokky who has sick hands to prepare for silva. anderson doesnt have a greco guy on his team or someone with retarded strength like dan. and i dont think anderson will like being clinched up against the fence or pressured like dan can do.



That bjj blackbelt also has great stand-up, so he's deadly anywhere the fight goes.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

southpaw447 said:


> I'm not exactly sure wehat you're saying. I don't beleive that Dan has a chance standing with Anderson and I think Anderson may even be better on the ground than Dan in terms of submissions maybe even wrestling. Considering Quinton was able to control him on the ground his wrestling may not be as good as everyone claims.
> 
> Bottom line is Dan has never impressed me as a MW he hasn't finished many good guys at that weight. I think he would have been better off trying to get back on track at 205


I can only assume you haven't watched a lot of Pride, then... his record speaks for itself.


----------



## j.farrell (Oct 6, 2006)

I guess what Im gettin at is I dont know if Anderson will KO Dan like he has been KO'ing fighters in the UFC. And I can see Dan getting anderson down and controlling him from the top. I dont see him doin alot of damage from there. But sometimes in the UFC thats enough to win.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

HexRei said:


> I can only assume you haven't watched a lot of Pride, then... his record speaks for itself.


I have actually. I just watched his fight with Kondo last night and I wasn't very impressed. I also watched his 2nd fight with Bustamnte a few weeks ago and I wan't too impressed with that either. 

The big fight that made his career was a win over Wanderlei when before that he won a snoozefest decision over Belfort.

Everyone said marquardt was going to be the one to dethrone Silva and he was dominated. Now everyone is putting Henderson on the same pedastal and IMO the same thing is going to happen


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I liked Henderson's performance against Belfort, actually. Dude's solid at LHW, almost dominant.

At MW, however, he's inconsistent, often slow & sluggish, and wins fights he shouldn't have won.


----------



## benny (May 28, 2007)

Damone said:


> I liked Henderson's performance against Belfort, actually. Dude's solid at LHW, almost dominant.
> 
> At MW, however, he's inconsistent, often slow & sluggish, and wins fights he shouldn't have won.


agreed its almost like dan has 2 sides and if the right one shows up he is tough to beat!
thats why i think dan will win or lose this for himself 
his opponent is very tough but a secondary factor to dans own inconsistency , if dan shows up ready to go he will strip the belt from andy
its all a matter of which side of dan is going to show up!


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

Silva vs Hendo is a tough call. It could really go either way if Henderson is in good shape for a MW and shows up with his a-game. As was said, it really depends on which Dan shows up. If it's sluggish Dan, Silva will destroy him.


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

Man, have any of you guys seen the first match-up between Dan and Wandy??? Even though Dan lost that one, that's where he earned my respect.
I don't think Dan took Rampage as seriously as he should have coming into that fight. He expected to fight the same Jackson that was in Pride. And as we all know, Jackson came out more conditioned and skillful than ever.
I think Dan will take Anderson seriously and take the victory. I think some here are really underestimating the calliber of fighter Dan Henderson is. He's not invincible, but I believe he's champ material at 185 or 205.


----------



## rmazzuca (Oct 25, 2006)

j.farrell said:


> I guess what Im getting at is Anderson has finished all his opponents with strikes since he has been in the UFC and Dan doesnt get finished by strikes. .



Pretty sure he beat lutter with a triangle choke 

and lutter has a great submission game.


----------



## spaulding91 (Sep 23, 2007)

silvawand said:


> I think when it comes to training ground game the Noguiera brothers have a SLIGHT advantage over a young punk like miller with his "crazy" ground game.
> 
> And I guess your just assuming that out of Silva's team he has no one with "retarded strength" like Dans....or you've been there and met his entire team?
> 
> Dan's strength is probably equal to that of Marquardt and Franklin, and we saw what happened to them. I honestly think the only way Hendo will win is if he lays on top of him and controls him, because Silva seems to be able to capitalize on any mistake someone makes. Of course he's always got the punchers chance, but you can say that for pretty much every fight.



are the noguirea brothers greco roman olympians???? then i dont see where they help against dans greco???? and ya i know whos on andersons team and he doesnt have a greco roman guy at all or anybody whos as strong in the clinch. 

i think this match will be all about how well hendo uses the greco clinch. forget ko's or subs or whos got the better chin. i think the clinch will be the difference maker and i dont think silva will like being up against the fence pulling him out of his comfort zone and allowing dan to wear on him. 

dan by KO 4th round


----------



## hollando (Apr 11, 2007)

im not deciding until the ufc has this fight posted on their site


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

spaulding91 said:


> are the noguirea brothers greco roman olympians???? then i dont see where they help against dans greco???? and ya i know whos on andersons team and he doesnt have a greco roman guy at all or anybody whos as strong in the clinch.
> 
> i think this match will be all about how well hendo uses the greco clinch. forget ko's or subs or whos got the better chin. i think the clinch will be the difference maker and i dont think silva will like being up against the fence pulling him out of his comfort zone and allowing dan to wear on him.
> 
> dan by KO 4th round


When has dan ended a fight with his greco clinch??

Also i don't understand how greco automatically neutralizes silva's striking?


----------



## benny (May 28, 2007)

spaulding91 said:


> are the noguirea brothers greco roman olympians???? then i dont see where they help against dans greco???? and ya i know whos on andersons team and he doesnt have a greco roman guy at all or anybody whos as strong in the clinch.
> 
> i think this match will be all about how well hendo uses the greco clinch. forget ko's or subs or whos got the better chin. i think the clinch will be the difference maker and i dont think silva will like being up against the fence pulling him out of his comfort zone and allowing dan to wear on him.
> 
> dan by KO 4th round


good points
silva will damn sure not dominate dan with a clinch like he did to franklin.


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

hendo vs tito would be pretty cool, but i still think dan has what t takes to beat silva


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

spaulding91 said:


> are the noguirea brothers greco roman olympians???? then i dont see where they help against dans greco???? and ya i know whos on andersons team and he doesnt have a greco roman guy at all or anybody whos as strong in the clinch.
> 
> i think this match will be all about how well hendo uses the greco clinch. forget ko's or subs or whos got the better chin. i think the clinch will be the difference maker and i dont think silva will like being up against the fence pulling him out of his comfort zone and allowing dan to wear on him.
> 
> dan by KO 4th round



No, but they are two of the most respected Brazilian Jiu Jitsu blackbelts in the world of MMA. His grecko roman will help him get the take down but once he gets him down THAT is when the BJJ comes in to play, therefore that is "where they help against Dan's grecko.

I wouldn't mind you naming and stating the discipline of everyone on Silva's team then to prove you actually know everyone he trains with. Obviously Silva recognizes Dan has strong wrestling and if he doesn't have an extremely strong wrestler they will bring one in to help train for him. Think logically.

Like previously mentioned....have you ever seen Dan finish a fight with a grecko clinch??

They'll come out swinging, Dan will get picked apart and go for the take down. If he gets it...he'll be in trouble if he lands in Silvas guard, and if he doesn't he will be in even more trouble because Silva will have even more of an advantage.

I'm not taking anything away from Hendo he's a great fighter. Silva, to me, seems to have more tools to win the fight. And hoping for the big right hand to land or some type of "clinch" decision victory, aren't very probable. 

Silva TKO 2nd Rd


----------



## iSHACKABUKU (Sep 11, 2007)

Hendo is the one who needs to pull something out of his hat to win. Dont get upset he very well good but as it was very well stated above, only his wrestling is a distinct advantage and he certainly isnt going to finish him in a clinch!


----------



## TeamPunishment5 (Oct 24, 2006)

i think it will all depend on the right game plans for each fighters.
iether way, it will be a hell of a fight


----------



## joho5 (Jul 16, 2007)

benny said:


> if anderson does not use any technique and tries to trade with dan he will wind up short. dan packs some awesome power and is fully capable of laying silva out!
> most people seem to think silva is invincable , and i notice most of them are the same people who said that chuck was invinceable just before his match with "some guy from pride"
> dan is the real deal fellas, i am not calling a winner for sure, but dont write henderson off!


are you serious...since when is anderson not technical? and its actually the other way around, if dan tries to stand with anderson he will get hit many times...if you have seen anderson fight, i dont think you would make this comment.


----------



## streetpunk08 (Jul 15, 2006)

The thing with Anderson is he may not look like a strong guy but he packs power in those two hands. In the marquardt fight he buckled him with one straight right and KO'd him with a punch from over-top his guard. But Hendo has what it takes to beat him it's gonna be an awesome fight


----------



## spaulding91 (Sep 23, 2007)

i never said dan was gonna finish him in the clinch, i said he was gonna wear him own in the clinch. knees to the thighs, shoulder butts, short elbows, just having dans weight on him. not only will it wear on him, but itll make him slower and possibly a little sloppier cuasing dan to catch him late in the fight. 

now, this is just what i think dan should do and what could happen. but this fight could go either way very easily and i think alot of people are thinking their guy is invincible and are discrediting the other fighters ability. last time i checked both these fighters have multiple losses. just cuz i think dan is gonna win doesnt mean i think anderson is a shitty fighter.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

streetpunk08 said:


> The thing with Anderson is he may not look like a strong guy but he packs power in those two hands. In the marquardt fight he buckled him with one straight right and KO'd him with a punch from over-top his guard. But Hendo has what it takes to beat him it's gonna be an awesome fight


Also when he fought leben the first punch of the first combo he laid on leben was a jab and that buckled leben up.


----------



## joho5 (Jul 16, 2007)

spaulding91 said:


> i never said dan was gonna finish him in the clinch, i said he was gonna wear him own in the clinch. knees to the thighs, shoulder butts, short elbows, just having dans weight on him. not only will it wear on him, but itll make him slower and possibly a little sloppier cuasing dan to catch him late in the fight.
> 
> now, this is just what i think dan should do and what could happen. but this fight could go either way very easily and i think alot of people are thinking their guy is invincible and are discrediting the other fighters ability. last time i checked both these fighters have multiple losses. just cuz i think dan is gonna win doesnt mean i think anderson is a shitty fighter.


have you seen silva in the clinch before? i know dan is a strong guy and all, but the clinch has a lot to do with technique...it was rich franklins gameplan in the first fight to get in the clinch (where they thought his strength would win), and you saw what happened. silva tossed rich in both fights from the clinch with ease. silvas muay thai clinch is devastating.


----------



## Rubiness (Jun 27, 2006)

All I keep picturing is Anderson moving his head really fast side to side while Franklin tried to hit him. If he pulls out something like that again it could make another man look silly.


----------



## streetpunk08 (Jul 15, 2006)

Alot of people overlook the fact that Anderson is lighting quick(and not just in a punching sense). The guy really does have cat-like reflexes. It's gonna be hard for anyone to shoot on him


----------



## DCDIME (Jan 10, 2007)

One way or another this is going to be a sick fight. IMO Hendo is the toughest opponent that Silva's had to date. He packs KO power and has a solid chin (never been KO'd). Silva has the tech, advantage, but Hendo has the size,wieght,strength advantage. This fight could go either way IMHO. This should show what Anderson has as far as durability and gas tank. On the flip side it should also show how Dan deals with someone with unreal striking. As far as the wrestling/ground game goes, i still believe that a weakened Travis Lutter showed that Silvas's take-down defense and BJJ isn't as good as people want to believe. yes i realize that Silva DID sub Lutter, but he almost got caught at the end of the 1st round and was taken down almost easily. i still can't make the call on this fight...i need more time to think.:confused02:


----------



## spaulding91 (Sep 23, 2007)

lutter tapped b\c of the elbow strikes to the head, not b\c of the triangle chocke itself.


----------



## DCDIME (Jan 10, 2007)

spaulding91 said:


> lutter tapped b\c of the elbow strikes to the head, not b\c of the triangle chocke itself.


Downward strikes to the top of the head...but that's another issue that's long since over. Either way he got caught...but revealed a hole imo.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

spaulding91 said:


> lutter tapped b\c of the elbow strikes to the head, not b\c of the triangle chocke itself.


Nah, Lutter has made it clear that he tapped to the choke. He said something along the lines of, "I was gonna go out."


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

DCDIME said:


> One way or another this is going to be a sick fight. IMO Hendo is the toughest opponent that Silva's had to date.


Not true, Nate Marquardt was Silva's toughest opponent to date, and well, you know...


----------



## DCDIME (Jan 10, 2007)

Damone said:


> Not true, Nate Marquardt was Silva's toughest opponent to date, and well, you know...


Tech. yes to date Damone. But Hendo may be the toughest after his fight...damn literal mods..hehe.

Come to think of it nate lasted less time than Lutter.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

DCDIME said:


> Tech. yes to date Damone. But Hendo may be the toughest after his fight...damn literal mods..hehe.


Nah, actually I know exactly what Damone means. He's saying, style wise, Marquardt is a harder match up for Silva than Hendo is.


----------



## streetpunk08 (Jul 15, 2006)

DCDIME said:


> Tech. yes to date Damone. But Hendo may be the toughest after his fight...damn literal mods..hehe.
> 
> Come to think of it nate lasted less time than Lutter.


Yes Travis lasted longer but Nate was far more well-rounded than Lutter


----------



## DCDIME (Jan 10, 2007)

On paper...

it's not always about how many tools you have...it's how you use them. Nate ended up being the "Big Hype". Lutter came in a huge underdog (as did Nate) but put up a way better fight.


----------



## streetpunk08 (Jul 15, 2006)

Put it this way no one has hurt, damaged or even come close to dangering Anderson


----------



## CopperShark (May 13, 2006)

I'm tired of people telling me Anderson's reign is over. It's not. Anderson will TKO Hendo. And I like Hendo. It's just the facts. IMHO Anderson is the best striker pound for pound, in the world. I'll be betting big points on Anderson, and you'll see him KO Hendo that night. Anderson's striking is going to becoming Legendary. He's good enough to KO anyone. 

Now MAYBE people will flame me for being so one-sided. But RIGHT NOW, I don't know anyone alive that could beat Anderson. 

Hendo does have that punchers chance, cause he has one HUGE right hand. But I wouldn't bet on it. :thumbsup:


----------



## DCDIME (Jan 10, 2007)

streetpunk08 said:


> Put it this way no one has hurt, damaged or even come close to dangering Anderson



In the UFC...3 out of 4 losses on his record say otherwise. But I do know what you mean.


----------



## DCDIME (Jan 10, 2007)

CopperShark said:


> I'm tired of people telling me Anderson's reign is over. It's not. Anderson will TKO Hendo. And I like Hendo. It's just the facts. IMHO Anderson is the best striker pound for pound, in the world. I'll be betting big points on Anderson, and you'll see him KO Hendo that night. Anderson's striking is going to becoming Legendary. He's good enough to KO anyone.
> 
> Now MAYBE people will flame me for being so one-sided. But RIGHT NOW, I don't know anyone alive that could beat Anderson.
> 
> Hendo does have that punchers chance, cause he has one HUGE right hand. But I wouldn't bet on it. :thumbsup:



And a huge left...ask Wandy.


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

spaulding91 said:


> lutter tapped b\c of the elbow strikes to the head, not b\c of the triangle chocke itself.


Obviously your knowledge is limited, (not only because of your argument) but because Lutter *clearly* stated after the fight that he tapped because of the choke, he said he was just about to go to sleep.



DCDIME said:


> In the UFC...3 out of 4 losses on his record say otherwise. But I do know what you mean.


More like 2-4. He was destroying Chonan until he pulled off the most ridiculous submission ever, a bloody flying scissor heel hook, jesus. And come on, all that leaves is a decision loss and submission loss almost 5 years ago. 
People seem to like to bring up the fact Anderson has lost. But look closer at the losses. Especially how long ago they were. I think it's quite clear Anderson is a much more complete and overall better fighter than he used to be.

Oh and a couple people have mentioned Hendo "hasn't been knocked out", well...Silva hasn't either...


----------



## veilside23 (Jan 8, 2007)

i want hendo to win because if he wont coppershark is right it seems like no one will be able to dethrone anderson silva only hendo has the biggest chance... even if silva would be fighting paulo filho i still think hendo has the biggest chance


----------



## spaulding91 (Sep 23, 2007)

if he said it then i stand corrected, i didnt see the post fight for that event. 

i think alot of people are getting me all wrong here. i think dan is gonna win and im stating my reasons why and people seem to be taking it the wrong way. i think anderson is an amazing fighter and has dominated alot of fighters and im not taking any of his skills lightly. but i just think dan is gonna win.


----------



## Arlovski_Fan (Apr 25, 2007)

j.farrell said:


> Im sitting here thinking about the upcoming fight with A. Silva and Henderson. Silva is one of my favorite fighters. And I honestly believed he would be champ at 185 in the UFC for a long time. Then I started thinking about Dans record. The few loses he has had have been by decision. And two armbar submissions by both Nog brothers. I guess what Im getting at is Anderson has finished all his opponents with strikes since he has been in the UFC and D*an doesnt get finished by strikes*. He has stood toe to toe with the best.
> We all know Dan could bang with Anderson. But why would he. Maybe Anderson will be working that armbar with Big Nog leading up to the fight.


Franklin didn't really get finished by strikes. Until he met Silva. 
IMO Hendo presents a decent challenge to Anderson, but at the end of the day all of my money is on Silva. At this moment in time, I think he is unbeatable. He is amazing, and seems to be getting better. I really felt bad for Franklin after/during their second fight. It seemed like Silva felt bad for literally breaking his face, cause he tried to avoid Rich's nose with his knees. 
Henderson ticked me off in his fight against Rampage. I didn't watch interviews with him about it so he may have mentioned it, but it seemed like he was trying to be exciting for the crowd. If he had focus more on the ground earlier in the fight and paced himself better, he would have won. He won't KO or submit Anderson. His only chance is to lay and pray, MABEY get some GnP in there and get a ref stoppage. But if it goes past the 2nd or 3rd round, he will be too tired to keep Silva on his back, or will make mistakes and get caught in a triangle.


----------



## Arlovski_Fan (Apr 25, 2007)

silvawand said:


> Obviously your knowledge is limited, (not only because of your argument) but because Lutter *clearly* stated after the fight that he tapped because of the choke, he said he was just about to go to sleep.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol sometimes it bothers me when a fighter that is winning gets caught, but that was the most amazing thing I have ever seen, and he deserved the win just for pulling that off hahah


----------



## benny (May 28, 2007)

silvawand said:


> Obviously your knowledge is limited, (not only because of your argument) but because Lutter *clearly* stated after the fight that he tapped because of the choke, he said he was just about to go to sleep.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i watched chonan hold his own striking and gnp silva pretty good in the middle of the fight. you talk like silva was dominating that fight till chonan pulled off the ultimate submission, and thats just bulls%#@! go back and watch it again withou the rose colored glasses.
y'all sound exactly the same way you did when the liddel banwagon was rolling tward the fight with page with all of ya sayng the same bulls$#@! about the "unbeatable champ"
and yet you bandwaggoners still havent learned your lesson.:confused02:


----------



## veilside23 (Jan 8, 2007)

it is better said as silva is way better now than before.. but he was beat fair and square and he is not dominating chonan like the kind of domination that he is doing now in the ufc.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

benny said:


> i watched chonan hold his own striking and gnp silva pretty good in the middle of the fight. you talk like silva was dominating that fight till chonan pulled off the ultimate submission, and thats just bulls%#@! go back and watch it again withou the rose colored glasses.
> y'all sound exactly the same way you did when the liddel banwagon was rolling tward the fight with page with all of ya sayng the same bulls$#@! about the "unbeatable champ"
> and yet you bandwaggoners still havent learned your lesson.:confused02:


Anderson was owning him the entire fight. Take a look at these two links, silva had a broken foot before going into the chonan fight:
YouTube - Ryo Chonan vs Anderson Silva, Pride FC Josh Barnett Comments
and
Anderson Silva Interview 12/26/06 - Sherdog Mixed Martial Arts Forums
Might want to watch the fight again without your hate goggles on.


----------



## veilside23 (Jan 8, 2007)

excuses doesnt change the outcome.


----------



## benny (May 28, 2007)

yorT said:


> Anderson was owning him the entire fight. Take a look at these two links, silva had a broken foot before going into the chonan fight:
> YouTube - Ryo Chonan vs Anderson Silva, Pride FC Josh Barnett Comments
> and
> Anderson Silva Interview 12/26/06 - Sherdog Mixed Martial Arts Forums
> Might want to watch the fight again without your hate goggles on.


yes, thank you , i have seen the fight!!!!:confused03:
i am also aware that silva had an excuse(after all so did chuck after the first fight with page)
i have no hate for silva, i just call em the way i see em 
and chonan held his own easily then pulled out a hell of a hat trick and showed that he had some game.
i am also glad you found a bandwaggon your comfortable to be on, all i said was that anderson is beatable chonan is also not the only one to prove that! he just did it in an awesome way.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

yorT said:


> Anderson was owning him the entire fight. Take a look at these two links, silva had a broken foot before going into the chonan fight:
> YouTube - Ryo Chonan vs Anderson Silva, Pride FC Josh Barnett Comments
> and
> Anderson Silva Interview 12/26/06 - Sherdog Mixed Martial Arts Forums
> Might want to watch the fight again without your hate goggles on.


Neither of those are the fight. The way I recall is Chonan started out horrible but starting holding his own by the end.


----------



## Arlovski_Fan (Apr 25, 2007)

benny said:


> i watched chonan hold his own striking and gnp silva pretty good in the middle of the fight. you talk like silva was dominating that fight till chonan pulled off the ultimate submission, and thats just bulls%#@! go back and watch it again withou the rose colored glasses.
> y'all sound exactly the same way you did when the liddel banwagon was rolling tward the fight with page with all of ya sayng the same bulls$#@! about the "unbeatable champ"
> and yet you bandwaggoners still havent learned your lesson.:confused02:


What the hell are you talking about?
Liddell bandwagon? What does that have to do with that dudes post or anyone else's? I don't even understand 1/2 of your post. "Watch it again withou the rose colored glasses" wtf?


benny said:


> if anderson does not use any technique and tries to trade with dan he will wind up short. dan packs some awesome power and is fully capable of laying silva out!


This was one of your earlier posts but has a lot of what you think in it. I don't even know where to start with this.
"If anderson does not use any technique"-That has yet to happen as of late-"and tries to trade with dan he will wind up short." I like henderson, but if you seriously believe Henderson will beat or match Silva standing you may wanna watch there fights again. Look at there last 6 fights.
Anderson:
W Rich Franklin TKO
W Marquet TKO
W Lutter Sub
W Rich Franklin TKO
W Chris Leben KO
5 of Silva's last 6 fights have ended via (T)KO, and 1 by Sub.

Hendo:
L Rampage UD
W Wandy KO
W Vitor Belfort UD
L Misaki UD
W Misaki UD
W Bustamante SD
1 of Henderson's last 6 fights ended via (T)KO and all the rest decisions.

I am not taking away from henderon. He is a great fighter, but to say that he will our strike Anderson Silva is not logical. Sure, anythings possible, but atm it seem Silva has the edge standing.


benny said:


> most people seem to think silva is invincable , and i notice most of them are the same people who said that chuck was invinceable just before his match with "some guy from pride"
> dan is the real deal fellas, i am not calling a winner for sure, but dont write henderson off!


1st of all, not a whole lot of members thought that Liddell was going to smoke Rampage. Rampage has beaten him before.
2nd, whats with all the hate of Liddell? By saying "dan is the real deal" you are implying that Liddell is not. While this may become true, at the time he was on a roll. What makes Hendo better?
You seem to have a hatred of wrestlers in the sport, with a lot of your posts being about how the UFC is geared towards wrestlers, and some odd Rashad"The dry humper" or "Lay and Pray" Evans. I forgot which, but its along those lines. So how is Hendo the real deal? He is an accomplished wrestler, so wouldn't that mean he's boring?:confused02:
Bandwagoners still haven't learned their lesson? Once again, nothing to do with anything anyone has said.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

GMW said:


> Neither of those are the fight. The way I recall is Chonan started out horrible but starting holding his own by the end.


If you are holding your own why would you go for a flying scissor heel hook?


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

benny said:


> yes, thank you , i have seen the fight!!!!:confused03:
> i am also aware that silva had an excuse(after all so did chuck after the first fight with page)
> i have no hate for silva, i just call em the way i see em
> and chonan held his own easily then pulled out a hell of a hat trick and showed that he had some game.
> i am also glad you found a bandwaggon your comfortable to be on, all i said was that anderson is beatable chonan is also not the only one to prove that! he just did it in an awesome way.


How old are you... 11?

You have resorted to making things up by calling everyone that is a fan a banwagoner when you have nothing to base this on beings how you don't even know me or prob anyone else on this thread. Please grow up and mature a little before you step into big people world.


----------



## Arlovski_Fan (Apr 25, 2007)

benny said:


> yes, thank you , i have seen the fight!!!!:confused03:
> i am also aware that silva had an excuse(after all so did chuck after the first fight with page)
> i have no hate for silva, i just call em the way i see em
> and chonan held his own easily then pulled out a hell of a hat trick and showed that he had some game.
> *i am also glad you found a bandwaggon your comfortable to be on*, all i said was that anderson is beatable chonan is also not the only one to prove that! he just did it in an awesome way.


Did you learn a new word today benny? yort has not posted anything I would consider even remotely bandwagon-esk. If I remember correctly, he even stated Huerta should still go against tougher competition (Huerta having a big surge in popularity lately I will use him as an example). He makes sense when he posts, you don't. I wouldn't start bashing someone I disagree with for random things. I disagree with Damone on several things, but he makes very good posts and makes sense when he talks about his side of things (like liking LYOTO!). I don't bash on him or call him a Machida bandwagoner because he likes a fighter when he makes points as to why he likes him.


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

Benny....are you like 10 years old?


----------



## BlueCriminal (Mar 21, 2007)

I think Hendo has a chance he's no slouch but **** it... I'm sick of seeing the belt change all the time. Not that this would be an 'upset' like some of the other shit that's gone down this year. I think it'd be much better if Silva dominates the competition for a while to where he'll start killing the next bunch of tuf fighters. So not taking anything away from Hendo, he's got a chance. I would be much happier if he gets put out in some sort of exciting dominating fashion. A 4th Round KO would be real nice. It's not very much fun seeing Anderson fight for no more than 10 minutes at a time.


----------



## benny (May 28, 2007)

Arlovski_Fan said:


> What the hell are you talking about?
> Liddell bandwagon? What does that have to do with that dudes post or anyone else's? I don't even understand 1/2 of your post. "Watch it again withou the rose colored glasses" wtf?
> 
> This was one of your earlier posts but has a lot of what you think in it. I don't even know where to start with this.
> ...





Arlovski_Fan said:


> Did you learn a new word today benny? yort has not posted anything I would consider even remotely bandwagon-esk. If I remember correctly, he even stated Huerta should still go against tougher competition (Huerta having a big surge in popularity lately I will use him as an example). He makes sense when he posts, you don't. I wouldn't start bashing someone I disagree with for random things. I disagree with Damone on several things, but he makes very good posts and makes sense when he talks about his side of things (like liking LYOTO!). I don't bash on him or call him a Machida bandwagoner because he likes a fighter when he makes points as to why he likes him.





yorT said:


> How old are you... 11?
> 
> You have resorted to making things up by calling everyone that is a fan a banwagoner when you have nothing to base this on beings how you don't even know me or prob anyone else on this thread. Please grow up and mature a little before you step into big people world.





silvawand said:


> Benny....are you like 10 years old?


yeah guys i am 30 and when i turn 15 like y'all maybe we can have a debate without insulting eachother.
arlovski dude!! i dont remember talking to you, where did you come into our debate?
yourt insulted me by acting like i havent watched the fight or something i informed him he was wrong. and merely stated that the way he seen the fight was just an opinoin and that there could be others.
i dont need joe rogan or whoever to tell me who is winning

i enjoy a debate once in awhile but i will stay out of your "big people world" if you want me to
silvawand- who are you anyway and who asked you?


----------



## j.farrell (Oct 6, 2006)

Arlovski_Fan said:


> Franklin didn't really get finished by strikes. Until he met Silva.
> IMO Hendo presents a decent challenge to Anderson, but at the end of the day all of my money is on Silva. At this moment in time, I think he is unbeatable. He is amazing, and seems to be getting better. I really felt bad for Franklin after/during their second fight. It seemed like Silva felt bad for literally breaking his face, cause he tried to avoid Rich's nose with his knees.
> Henderson ticked me off in his fight against Rampage. I didn't watch interviews with him about it so he may have mentioned it, but it seemed like he was trying to be exciting for the crowd. If he had focus more on the ground earlier in the fight and paced himself better, he would have won. He won't KO or submit Anderson. His only chance is to lay and pray, MABEY get some GnP in there and get a ref stoppage. But if it goes past the 2nd or 3rd round, he will be too tired to keep Silva on his back, or will make mistakes and get caught in a triangle.


Yeah but name one striker that Franklin has fought, or even someone his own size even.

And I agree if he wins it will be a lay and pray victory. But there is a very good chance thats going to happen. Unfortunatly.


----------



## j.farrell (Oct 6, 2006)

benny said:


> i watched chonan hold his own striking and gnp silva pretty good in the middle of the fight. you talk like silva was dominating that fight till chonan pulled off the ultimate submission, and thats just bulls%#@! go back and watch it again withou the rose colored glasses.
> y'all sound exactly the same way you did when the liddel banwagon was rolling tward the fight with page with all of ya sayng the same bulls$#@! about the "unbeatable champ"
> and yet you bandwaggoners still havent learned your lesson.:confused02:


I gota agree. The way I saw that fight was Anderson was behind. Maro and Bas even said it. In the third rd they were criticizing him for not getting after Chonan. They thought he was behind on the score cards. That scissor sweep heel hook was just injury to insult. I dont want Anderson to lose. Id love to see him KO Hendo. I just think he has his hands full. And I feel like if a guy puts together a win streak, everyone starts calling them unstoppable. Its crazy.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Arlovski_Fan said:


> Did you learn a new word today benny? yort has not posted anything I would consider even remotely bandwagon-esk. If I remember correctly, he even stated Huerta should still go against tougher competition (Huerta having a big surge in popularity lately I will use him as an example). He makes sense when he posts, you don't. I wouldn't start bashing someone I disagree with for random things. I disagree with Damone on several things, but he makes very good posts and makes sense when he talks about his side of things (like liking LYOTO!). I don't bash on him or call him a Machida bandwagoner because he likes a fighter when he makes points as to why he likes him.


Yeah exactly, but Arlovski_Fan, you need to join the darkside, and hop on the LYOTO! bandwagon.


----------



## PanKrato (Mar 5, 2007)

watever, spend your time training or learning something instead of causing a useless fuss about bandwagons and shit. Chill and enjoy the fights, we all brothers in this neighborhood. Can't we all just... get along?

On topic: I think it'll be the longest we've seen Silva in the octagon. That is all.


----------



## benny (May 28, 2007)

j.farrell said:


> I gota agree. The way I saw that fight was Anderson was behind. Maro and Bas even said it. In the third rd they were criticizing him for not getting after Chonan. They thought he was behind on the score cards. That scissor sweep heel hook was just injury to insult. I dont want Anderson to lose. Id love to see him KO Hendo. I just think he has his hands full. And I feel like if a guy puts together a win streak, everyone starts calling them unstoppable. Its crazy.


thats what i heard as well and the fight that i seen.
although ive been getting flamed for it , i got hendo to win this, he is a big powerful guy especially at mw. and all i meant to say was , it seems like everytime a guy hits a little bit of a winning streak all of a sudden he is unbeatable.
let's see what he can do with hendo first!!!


----------



## benny (May 28, 2007)

PanKrato said:


> watever, spend your time training or learning something instead of causing a useless fuss about bandwagons and shit. Chill and enjoy the fights, we all brothers in this neighborhood. Can't we all just... get along?
> 
> On topic: I think it'll be the longest we've seen Silva in the octagon. That is all.


i gotta agree one way or the other it probably will be the longest we have seen silva in the ufc octagon


----------



## benny (May 28, 2007)

Arlovski_Fan said:


> Did you learn a new word today benny? yort has not posted anything I would consider even remotely bandwagon-esk. If I remember correctly, he even stated Huerta should still go against tougher competition (Huerta having a big surge in popularity lately I will use him as an example). He makes sense when he posts, you don't. I wouldn't start bashing someone I disagree with for random things. I disagree with Damone on several things, but he makes very good posts and makes sense when he talks about his side of things (like liking LYOTO!). I don't bash on him or call him a Machida bandwagoner because he likes a fighter when he makes points as to why he likes him.


Why dont you just do us both a favor and put me on your ignore list. i dont remember you being a part of yourt and my exchange . if you dont like to read my posts thats easy for you to fix. but dont insult me if i didnt provoke it from you.
thanks


----------



## Arlovski_Fan (Apr 25, 2007)

benny said:


> Why dont you just do us both a favor and put me on your ignore list. i dont remember you being a part of yourt and my exchange . if you dont like to read my posts thats easy for you to fix. but dont insult me if i didnt provoke it from you.
> thanks


lol you responded twice to my post... 
Anyway, the majority of my post was not meant as an insult(not the first one). I was pointing out how it doesn't make sense that Henderson is a better striker than Silva.
If you wanna insult someone in specific I don't really care as long as its like an even argument, but when you start randomly insulting a fighter and calling people that like him a bandwagoner, people are gonna post against you. Just some advise. 


Damone said:


> Yeah exactly, but Arlovski_Fan, you need to join the darkside, and hop on the LYOTO! bandwagon.


If he beats Sokky in an entertaining and decisive way, then sure I will go to the dark side. I just wanna see him in an exciting fight.
I will even make it my sig, something like "I have joined Damone on the Dark Side...... the LYOTO! Side!" lol


----------



## Danificent (Apr 12, 2007)

Wonder if it does go the distance, how will the spider's cardio hold up, havn't really seen it in his ufc fights.


----------



## benny (May 28, 2007)

Arlovski_Fan said:


> lol you responded twice to my post...
> Anyway, the majority of my post was not meant as an insult(not the first one). I was pointing out how it doesn't make sense that Henderson is a better striker than Silva.
> If you wanna insult someone in specific I don't really care as long as its like an even argument, but when you start randomly insulting a fighter and calling people that like him a bandwagoner, people are gonna post against you. Just some advise.
> 
> ...


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

I said when Silva came to the UFC that he would give Franklin a good fight. He did that and more. After that fight I said there are only two fighters at 185 that I think can beat him. Hendo and Lindland. His weakness is being in bad spots on the ground and getting controlled. Way easier said then done. Lutter showed you can take him down, but did not show absolute control. Silva looked to be in control even while mounted. Now, Lutter is nowhere near as good as Hendo and Lindland. Lindland will probably never step foot in the octagon as a fighter agains thanks to Dana being petty (or him). So Hendo is really the only competition, unless somethiing amazing happens or Filho gets lucky. Hendo has a great right and could certainly catch him, his left has come along in recent years too. But standing he is an inferior fighter. Clinching I think is where this fight is won or lost. If Hendo can get inside and stay out of muay thai clinch, then he has a shot at getting in good shots and scoring points or taking him down and getting into side control and scoring points. I have been pretty accurate about Silva (maybe underestimated him a bit) so far. I think he takes this one too. Though I would love to see Hendo take it.


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

benny said:


> silvawand- who are you anyway and who asked you?


I'm silvawand...can you not read my username? Who asked me what?

Jesus you sound like Sean Sherk.

Arlovski_fan had perfectly good reason calling you out when you referred to anyone who thinks Silva will win is a "bandwaggoner". And that everyone who thinks he'll have a long run as champ thought Liddell would beat Rampage. Now who the hell are *you* to say something like that?

Anyways, I hope it's a good fight. The only way I see Hendo winning is via lay and pray, and it could very well happen. Anywhere else Silva will find a way to beat him, and recently Silva has shown that he capitalizes on mistakes extremely quickly, and I see Hendo making that mistake eventually in 5 rounds.


----------



## benny (May 28, 2007)

silvawand said:


> I'm silvawand...can you not read my username? Who asked me what?
> 
> Jesus you sound like Sean Sherk.
> 
> ...


no i called yourt a bandwaggoner and a quick review of a couple of different threads over the last few days will show he and i have had an exchange back and forth on the subject for some time, although it is acceptable to invite your way into a convesation on a forum, it is not acceptable to insult somebody who did nothing to offend you personally, to say you dis-agree is one thing, but you insulted me instead!
if you dont like my posts than simply place me on your ignore list. if you cant enter a debate between two people on nuetral ground without insulting one of them, then put me on your ignore list anyway and we will be done with it!
thanks


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Get back on topic, please.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

The interesting part for me is seeing what Anderson Silva pulls out of his bag of tricks next. In his last fight he pulled out the spinning backkick and spinning backfist and connected solidly with both, I can't wait to see what he tries next.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

benny said:


> i never said hendo was a better striker, i said he was a more powerful striker, and i believe he is.
> and i did not randomly insult anybody, that was you!.
> yourt and i have been going back and forth with this exchange for a couple of days now and may even have a personal bet on it(which all will see later!!ha ha!)
> and you just you put your two cents in.
> of course you are more than welcome to debate with me, all i ask is that you dont insult me if i did not provoke you.


I'll take that bet

Just remember we see something new from silva in every fight he has had. His nasty clinch, then his submission skills, his wrestling reversal skills on nate and his spinning kicks and punches on rich (2). Plus he started training judo as well.

So you want to bet?


----------



## benny (May 28, 2007)

yorT said:


> I'll take that bet
> 
> Just remember we see something new from silva in every fight he has had. His nasty clinch, then his submission skills, his wrestling reversal skills on nate and his spinning kicks and punches on rich (2). Plus he started training judo as well.
> 
> So you want to bet?


absolutely it will be funny as hell no matter who wins eh!
yeah andy always has something new in his bag of tricks.
hopefully dan will train for this one!

also with hendo's awesome greko roman background i dont think andy's muy thai clinch will work to his advantage this time.
hendo has only been submitted by the best in the buisness
and judo champs are not new to hendo. the guy made his living not getting tossed around.
i think my chances are good, but if not your the man!


----------



## DCDIME (Jan 10, 2007)

In the year of the upset (and possibly the new trend) a lot of people seem to think they are 100% certain on all topics. Well unless you have a Delorean and can go into the future you DON"T know. Let's stick to what we hope will happen(which is all opinion based). Everyone acts like they know exactly what will happen in the big fights...guess what? you don't. Better stand up/ground game/wrestling/muay tai etc. can all go out the window in a heart beat...it's all on paper fella's. Things fall apart in the cage/ring in a heartbeat. Past fights mean very little in current fights. Silva got caught with the flying heel hook...but was winning. Who cares if he was winning...he lost. It's black and white. Same with hendo's decision wins...he may have won by scoring...but he won. i like both fighters, and look forward to seeing them battle. I am not trying to "stir the pot" but just being objective.


----------



## joho5 (Jul 16, 2007)

benny said:


> yes, thank you , i have seen the fight!!!!:confused03:
> i am also aware that silva had an excuse(after all so did chuck after the first fight with page)
> i have no hate for silva, i just call em the way i see em
> and chonan held his own easily then pulled out a hell of a hat trick and showed that he had some game.
> i am also glad you found a bandwaggon your comfortable to be on, all i said was that anderson is beatable chonan is also not the only one to prove that! he just did it in an awesome way.


that was over 3 years ago.


----------



## Acoustic (Feb 4, 2007)

Silva will be champ for no less than a couple of years, then he'll retire. His place in the UFC hall of fame is already prepared.

Henderson IS NOT the chosen one people, get over it.

Silva has such an active guard that he scores more points on his back than his opponets generally score in his guard.

If the fight goes to decision, Silva wins. If it doesn't, the paramedics attend to Dan with smelling salts.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Acoustic said:


> Silva will be champ for no less than a couple of years, then he'll retire. His place in the UFC hall of fame is already prepared.


Based on the current roster looks like he has a shot at that. I'd be surprised if no one beat him for several years though but it's possible. 
I don't see Silva being in the hall of fame though.


----------



## Acoustic (Feb 4, 2007)

GMW said:


> I don't see Silva being in the hall of fame though.


Why not?

Ken Shamrock, the guy that the guy Anderson Silva abused, TWICE, abused Shamrock. And Shamrock made it to hall of fame. Why not one of the best P4P fighters in the world?

It doesn't make sense.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Acoustic said:


> Why not?
> 
> Ken Shamrock, the guy that the guy Anderson Silva abused, TWICE, abused Shamrock. And Shamrock made it to hall of fame. Why not one of the best P4P fighters in the world?
> 
> It doesn't make sense.


Because Shamrock was amazing in his time and was part of the growth of the sport and had a majority of his fights in the UFC.


----------



## Acoustic (Feb 4, 2007)

GMW said:


> Because Shamrock was amazing in his time and was part of the growth of the sport and had a majority of his fights in the UFC.


And Anderson is not amzing in his time?

Dana White said that Anderson Silva was the man in the UFC right now, even called him the best P4P fighter in the world. Something I never heard him refer to his best friend in MMA, Chuck Liddell.

It's not about how many fights you fought in the UFC, it's about the devastation you left in your trail and your overall impact for the sport.

Right now, even though the Anderson Silva haters keep praying for someone to beat him without a reason given for their prayers, Anderson is the most exciting fighter in ALL of MMA.

The biggest Asset to the UFC brass. He's guaranteed a hall of fame place. Without a doubt.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Acoustic said:


> And Anderson is not amzing in his time?


No, he is, but Shamrock was a combination of traits beyond just being good.


Acoustic said:


> Dana White said that Anderson Silva was the man in the UFC right now, even called him the best P4P fighter in the world. Something I never heard him refer to his best friend in MMA, Chuck Liddell.


And last week it was GSP, Liddell, tomorrow who will it be? Who cares what Dana white says he changes so often.



Acoustic said:


> It's not about how many fights you fought in the UFC, it's about the devastation you left in your trail and your overall impact for the sport.


 Actually, I think that does play a factor and it's why Don Fry and Mark Coleman won't be in the hall of fame. The amount of time in the UFC compared to other organizations does matter. Long term, Anderson Silva will have no impact on the sport (neither will Shogun, GSP or a lot of amazing people). 



Acoustic said:


> Right now, even though the Anderson Silva haters keep praying for someone to beat him without a reason given for their prayers, Anderson is the most exciting fighter in ALL of MMA.


Who's his hater? I don't really see Silva haters.
He is really exciting, probably number three for me. I think Shogun is the most exciting fighter atm, but Anderson is great.


----------



## Acoustic (Feb 4, 2007)

GMW said:


> No, he is, but Shamrock was a combination of traits beyond just being good.
> 
> And last week it was GSP, Liddell, tomorrow who will it be? Who cares what Dana white says he changes so often.
> 
> ...


I'll tell you, I think I've put my arguments forward for Anderson Silva long enough. If you think he is a Don Frye or a Mark Coleman - well, stay cosy in your 'thoughts'.

He is vastly superior to either if those lugs and currently owns thwe UFC MW.

To be honest, what Dana says about Silva has little bearing on what I think of his talent. Neither does his opinions of Fedor.

However, you'd be a fool to not be able to discern the uniquness of talent either Fedor or Silva diplay. They're both in a dimension of their own.

It's laughable that Coleman is mentioned in the same breath as Anderson Silva. GSP, yes, he's also a hall of famer to be, same goes for Lidell. Though neither are as dangerous as Silva in their respective weight classes.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Acoustic said:


> I'll tell you, I think I've put my arguments forward for Anderson Silva long enough. If you think he is a Don Frye or a Mark Coleman - well, stay cosy in your 'thoughts'.
> 
> He is vastly superior to either if those lugs and currently owns thwe UFC MW.
> 
> ...


So you basically ignored everything I said and the parts you sort of responded to (coleman for example) you misunderstood.


----------



## Acoustic (Feb 4, 2007)

GMW said:


> So you basically ignored everything I said and the parts you sort of responded to (coleman for example) you misunderstood.


I ignored most of it because it wasn't worth the attention.

How many fights did Randy fight in before he became a UFC hall of famer? How many did he actually win? At Anderson Silva's current perfomance, DO YOU HONESTLY THINK THAT 10 VICTORIES out of 15 fights are that far fetched for Anderson Silva in the UFC?


----------



## iSHACKABUKU (Sep 11, 2007)

How can you sell Anderson short, HOW? I have never ever seen a more dominant fighter in all aspects of MMA. Its just incredible, we are all blessed just to witness his performance! His last match against Frankling was spectacular! 

He walked through all competetion with the greatest of ease,


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Acoustic said:


> I ignored most of it because it wasn't worth the attention.
> 
> How many fights did Randy fight in before he became a UFC hall of famer? How many did he actually win in? At Anderson Silva's current perfomance, DO YOU HONESTLY THINK THAT 10 VICTORIES out of 15 fights are that far fetched for Anderson Silva in the UFC?


What parts were not worth the attention? I'll assume you just don't have a response.

Again, at this point in the sport, I don't see anyone getting in on purely skill.
Couture got in because he was a champion in multiple weight classes, is old, was always the underbog and comes out on top a lot, he has a huge fan base, he helped advance the sport, etc.
I think Anderson Silva, at the rate he's going currently, COULD go undefeated in the UFC. But I don't see that getting him into the hall of fame.

Be nice if others, who aren't biased, can give there opinions.



iSHACKABUKU said:


> How can you sell Anderson short, HOW? I have never ever seen a more dominant fighter in all aspects of MMA. Its just incredible, we are all blessed just to witness his performance! His last match against Frankling was spectacular!
> 
> He walked through all competetion with the greatest of ease,


How the **** am I selling him short? He's my third ******* favorite fighter but its like if I don't praise him every moment I hate him.
Fedor, Shogun and Frank shamrock were all as dominate.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

GMW said:


> Fedor, Shogun and Frank shamrock were all as dominate.


So were Matt Hughes and Chuck Liddell, as well as Wanderlei. Silva has had an impressive run in the UFC but it isn't anything we haven't seen before. He has only won what, 4 or 5 fights? Fedor won like 16 fights in a row in Pride!


----------



## Acoustic (Feb 4, 2007)

GMW said:


> What parts were not worth the attention? I'll assume you just don't have a response.
> 
> Again, at this point in the sport, I don't see anyone getting in on purely skill.
> Couture got in because he was a champion in multiple weight classes, is old, was always the underbog and comes out on top a lot, he has a huge fan base, he helped advance the sport, etc.
> ...


First off, who's not biased to their own opinion? We're all biased, some _for_ some _against_.

Second of all, the keyword in the phrase 'hall of fame' is 'fame' and at this moment, there is no fighter alive more discussed on this planet than Anderson Silva. And if, as you're willing to acknowledge, Anderson goes for the rest of his career undefeated, I assure you, whether you like it or not, his fame grows further.

If Couture will get his hall of fame place, in your opinion, because he's 'old', why would Dana not put Anderson Silva in the hall of fame on account of him too being 'out of the mold' of the stereotypical UFC champion?


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Acoustic said:


> First off, who's not biased to their own opinion? We're all biased, some for some against.


Not really. Anderson's my third favorite fighter and looking at things logically I can understand Anderson isn't an unbeatable wrecking machine, Shogun's boxing is horrible and GSP would of lost to a BJ penn that didn't gas (those are my three favorite fighters).



Acoustic said:


> Second of all, the keyword in the phrase 'hall of fame' is 'fame' and at this moment, there is no fighter alive more discussed on this planet than Anderson Silva. And if, as you're willing to acknowledge, Anderson goes for the rest of his career undefeated, I assure you, whether you like it or not, his fame grows further.


Hall of fame is partly about fame but it's mostly about accomplishments and advancement. 
The whether I like it or not, is somewhat stupid because as you have continuously ignored I like Silva a ton, why would I not want his fame to grow?


Acoustic said:


> If Couture will get his hall of fame place, in your opinion, because he's 'old', why would Dana not put Anderson Silva in the hall of fame on account of him too being 'out of the mold' of the stereotypical UFC champion?


Again, as with Shamrock, Couture is in the Hall of fame for more then being old but you didn't mention any of those. 
Anderson isn't an out of the ordinary champion. Hughes has dominated, Liddell has Dominated, Tim Sylvia has dominated, Ortiz, shamrock, etc. There are a lot of dominating champions. 

He might make it in the hall of fame, I wouldn't be surprised either way, but it's hardly guaranteed.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Frank Shamrock has better abs than Anderson Silva. Therefore, he is better.


----------



## Acoustic (Feb 4, 2007)

GMW said:


> Not really. Anderson's my third favorite fighter and looking at things logically I can understand Anderson isn't an unbeatable wrecking machine, Shogun's boxing is horrible and GSP would of lost to a BJ penn that didn't gas (those are my three favorite fighters).


What I take offense to, is your initial conclusion that Silva was not hall of fame material. You have no convincing basis for your conclusion. There's no 'trail' of persuasive deduction for me to follow other than that you personally think he is not impacting a sport. This man has ONLY fought 5 matches in the UFC and yet, they call him the best P4P fighter in the world in the echelons. So what if they called GSP the same thing after years of toil in his own division, or Chuck, or BJ Penn? All of which guys are hall of fame candidates by the way. Anderson Silva is, at his current rate, set to surpass them all in dominance, and should he get past Henderson, his run is sure to become the most dominant in UFC history. Pray that Hendo wins.




> Hall of fame is partly about fame but it's mostly about accomplishments and advancement.


That's a certain 2/3 for Silva, and the 'advancement' is possible as well. More than most hall of famers. As for fame, this guy is filling up as many 'Muay Thai' gyms as Royce Gracie filled up BJJ dojos! Say MMA in Canada and the first two names are GSP or Anderson Silva.



> Anderson isn't an out of the ordinary champion. Hughes has dominated, Liddell has Dominated, Tim Sylvia has dominated, Ortiz, shamrock, etc. There are a lot of dominating champions.


MW competion essentially died after the arrival of Silva, Hendo is the last hope. Silva, unlike most champions, has not merely put away individual fighters, he's put away a division such that guys wanting to fight in LHW have to be monetarily persuaded to scale down and fight him because the whole division currently has nothing on him. I can't ever say that about Hughes or Sylvia.



> He might make it in the hall of fame, I wouldn't be surprised either way, but it's hardly guaranteed


Nothing ever is. Frank Shamrock should be in the hall of fame, in my opinion he deserves it more than Couture, butdisagreements with the etablishment will ruin a fighter's hopes.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Acoustic said:


> What I take offense to, is your initial conclusion that Silva was not hall of fame material. You have no convincing basis for your conclusion. There's no 'trail' of persuasive deduction for me to follow other than that you personally think he is not impacting a sport. This man has ONLY fought 5 matches in the UFC and yet, they call him the best P4P fighter in the world in the echelons. So what if they called GSP the same thing after years of toil in his own division, or Chuck, or BJ Penn? All of which guys are hall of fame candidates by the way. Anderson Silva is, at his current rate, set to surpass them all in dominance, and should he get past Henderson, his run is sure to become the most dominant in UFC history. Pray that Hendo wins.


You don't read shit. I said, He might make it in the hall of fame, I wouldn't be surprised either way, but it's hardly guaranteed.. 
So then you say, is your initial conclusion that Silva was not hall of fame material? I clearly think he has the Hall of fame potential

And as for his dominance, Anderson might surpass them all but it won't mean as much as what any one else did. He's beating an empty division. GSP was tearing through tons of top 10 fighters on his way to title shots and whos Silva beaten? He hasn't beaten Filho, Okami, Kang, Akiyama, etc. Atm his dominance is not ahead of most champions.


Acoustic said:


> That's a certain 2/3 for Silva, and the 'advancement' is possible as well. More than most hall of famers. As for fame, this guy is filling up as many 'Muay Thai' gyms as Royce Gracie filled up BJJ dojos! Say MMA in Canada and the first two names are GSP or Anderson Silva.


Anderson hasn't advanced the sport at all yet compared to any other hall of famer. How do you suppose Silva is filling up Muay thai gyms? 

As for the other part, say MMA in the USA you'll get Couture, liddell and Ortiz. Say it in Russia you'll get the emelianenko brothers, britain bisping, etc. What's your point there?




Acoustic said:


> MW competion essentially died after the arrival of Silva, Hendo is the last hope. Silva, unlike most champions, has not merely put away individual fighters, he's put away a division such that guys wanting to fight in LHW have to be monetarily persuaded to scale down and fight him because the whole division currently has nothing on him. I can't ever say that about Hughes or Sylvia.


Middleweight's always been a weak division (at least for a few years) Silva did not change that, just made it clear. Silva has beaten four people in the weakest division in the UFC and he hasn't even beaten the top four. Henderson didn't need persuasion to drop down because he was afraid of silva (which seems to be what your implying, tell me if I'm wrong). The reason you can't say that about Hughes especially is because the WW division is actually very deep. Hughes dominated an awesome division for all those years, Silva's dominating a horrible division. Silva has only had three unique title fights so far any ways. That's hardly putting away a division.



Acoustic said:


> Nothing ever is. Frank Shamrock should be in the hall of fame, in my opinion he deserves it more than Couture, butdisagreements with the etablishment will ruin a fighter's hopes.


Well, we agree on something.


----------



## Arlovski_Fan (Apr 25, 2007)

Acoustic vs GMW. You ready? You ready? LETS GET IT ON!
 BIG JOHN I MISS YOU!!!

Anyway, I think Anderson Silva has the potential to go into the Hall of Fame, but to do that he will have to beat Hughes' record of number of times a title is defended. Also, learning english will probably help him a lot. Personally I don't care if he ever does learn english, but imo that is the main reason Dana White isn't promoting him like crazy.


----------



## benny (May 28, 2007)

GMW said:


> You don't read shit. I said, He might make it in the hall of fame, I wouldn't be surprised either way, but it's hardly guaranteed..
> So then you say, is your initial conclusion that Silva was not hall of fame material? I clearly think he has the Hall of fame potential
> 
> And as for his dominance, Anderson might surpass them all but it won't mean as much as what any one else did. He's beating an empty division. GSP was tearing through tons of top 10 fighters on his way to title shots and whos Silva beaten? He hasn't beaten Filho, Okami, Kang, Akiyama, etc. Atm his dominance is not ahead of most champions.
> ...


you spoke your points well gmw +repped
silva is surely hall of fame material, but he has yet to earn his spot there!
i have been flamed for saying that he has dominated a very weak mw division. there are some good fighters there but few with alot of expierience. 
silva has never faced an opponent the calibre of hendo! for the fist time he will be looking acoss the octagon at somebody physically equal to him, i have seen silva dominate many smaller and weaker opponents here lately, but now he will facing somebody stronger and much more powerful,as well as far more proven and expeireinced than himself.
what he is truly made of will be tested, until then , many people here have over-hyped his accomplishments far beyond the actual substance they hold.
a 4 fight streak as a champion is not uncommon, and in itself is surely not worthy to earn a spot among the greats, his accomplishments before then looked impressive, but not outstanding or unique, i just dont understand all the hype?


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Arlovski_Fan said:


> Acoustic vs GMW. You ready? You ready? LETS GET IT ON!
> BIG JOHN I MISS YOU!!!
> 
> Anyway, I think Anderson Silva has the potential to go into the Hall of Fame, but to do that he will have to beat Hughes' record of number of times a title is defended. Also, learning english will probably help him a lot. Personally I don't care if he ever does learn english, but imo that is the main reason Dana White isn't promoting him like crazy.


I think it's unfortunate that, that may be the reason he isn't marketed, it makes sense from a financial point of view, but it still sucks. Despite not understanding a word he says I think Portuguese sounds better then English anyways :thumbsupa ton of languages do).


----------



## Acoustic (Feb 4, 2007)

GMW said:


> You don't read shit. I said, He might make it in the hall of fame, I wouldn't be surprised either way, but it's hardly guaranteed..
> So then you say, is your initial conclusion that Silva was not hall of fame material? I clearly think he has the Hall of fame potential
> .


You seem to have amnesia more than I 'don't read sh!t'! Read your ORIGINAL assertion about Silva's appeal to the UFC hall of fame. 



> And as for his dominance, Anderson might surpass them all but it won't mean as much as what any one else did. He's beating an empty division. GSP was tearing through tons of top 10 fighters on his way to title shots and whos Silva beaten? He hasn't beaten Filho, Okami, Kang, Akiyama, etc. Atm his dominance is not ahead of most champions.


Lol! I get this everytime from Silva haters. First the line is, 'hey, don't get me wrong, I am the biggest Anderson Silva fan in the world' and then the gibberish about 'who has he beaten?' follows up! When he knocks out Henderson, I can assure you that your next posts will be about Henderson not being 'top tier', 'injured' or 'not himself' and that Anderson won because his competion was weak, not because Anderson is a mutherfockin badass. This routine is getting old.



> Anderson hasn't advanced the sport at all yet compared to any other hall of famer. How do you suppose Silva is filling up Muay thai gyms?


When the Gracies' style was synonymous with MMA, more people partook in it than in any other style. The fact of the matter is, the most 'sexy' combat style in MMA today, is Muay Thai, in no small part, thanks to Anderson Silva. That's the main reason why, at my gym and most gyms I've attended since, most sign ups ask for Muay Thai lessons...particularly the clinch.



> As for the other part, say MMA in the USA you'll get Couture, liddell and Ortiz. Say it in Russia you'll get the emelianenko brothers, britain bisping, etc. What's your point there?


That's understable when you speak of these characters in their own countries. I'm talking about the world. The UFC has won the US market. It's their bitch right now. They have NOT yet won the world. Guys like Anderson Silva, with their dynamic and 'fireworks' style are worth more than a Couture on his best day in terms of marketing MMA to the world... besides, Couture is a poor ppv draw, despite his many many years in the profession. UFC is a business first and then an MMA promotion next. Silva's style is vastly more marketable to the world than Couture's beyond US borders.



> Middleweight's always been a weak division (at least for a few years) Silva did not change that, just made it clear. Silva has beaten four people in the weakest division in the UFC and he hasn't even beaten the top four. Henderson didn't need persuasion to drop down because he was afraid of silva (which seems to be what your implying, tell me if I'm wrong). The reason you can't say that about Hughes especially is because the WW division is actually very deep. Hughes dominated an awesome division for all those years, Silva's dominating a horrible division. Silva has only had three unique title fights so far any ways. That's hardly putting away a division.


The perception of a division being deep is RELATIVE TO THE DOMINANCE OF THE BEST FIGHTERS IN THAT DIVISION. I'm not saying that Matt Hughes or GSP suck, but that their competion is nearer to them in talent than Anderson Silva's competition is. Do you honestly think that Anderson's dominance would all of a sudden evaporate if Matt Hughes, GSP or the rest of that division stopped cutting weight and fought at 185? If the best in MW was Shyte, you'd call it a loaded division. You call it weak, because, so often, the best in MW is far ahead of the rest, not that the rest are shyte.


----------



## Acoustic (Feb 4, 2007)

Arlovski_Fan said:


> Acoustic vs GMW. You ready? You ready? LETS GET IT ON!
> BIG JOHN I MISS YOU!!!
> 
> Anyway, I think Anderson Silva has the potential to go into the Hall of Fame, but to do that he will have to beat Hughes' record of number of times a title is defended. Also, learning english will probably help him a lot. Personally I don't care if he ever does learn english, but imo that is the main reason Dana White isn't promoting him like crazy.


I agree that English is a huge impediment to Anderson's marketability, but I am certain that it has also added to his mystique.

I think Dana has done a heck of a job marketing Silva. The 'Anderson Silva is a phucking monster' line is perhaps the best line ever used to market Silva. raed every commentary on Silva in MMA chats and nearly everyone borrows from Dana White in their discription of Silva.

I honestly believe that the last promo the the UFC made of Silva placed Silva in the iconic range...particularly Dana's words, before and after, about Silva being the best P4P fighter in the world.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Acoustic said:


> You seem to have amnesia more than I 'don't read sh!t'! Read your ORIGINAL assertion about Silva's appeal to the UFC hall of fame.


Well, heres what what I first said, I don't see Silva being in the hall of fame though.
What does this change? I wouldn't be surprised if he made it but I still don't think he will in the end. 



Acoustic said:


> Lol! I get this everytime from Silva haters. First the line is, 'hey, don't get me wrong, I am the biggest Anderson Silva fan in the world' and then the gibberish about 'who has he beaten?' follows up! When he knocks out Henderson, I can assure you that your next posts will be about Henderson not being 'top tier', 'injured' or 'not himself' and that Anderson won because his competion was weak, not because Anderson is a mutherfockin badass. This routine is getting old.


I'll be honest, I've never seen a legitimate poster on this forum bash Silva. It's only people like Bbjd7 who don't worship Silva are accused of being haters. I've noted several times on the forum who my favorite fighters are, and they are Anderson Silva, GSP and Shogun (#1!)
I'm betting on Silva when he fights Hendo btw. Damone was right when he pointed out how bad Hendo is at MW.
Anderson Silva is amazing; but he's overrated.



Acoustic said:


> When the Gracies' style was synonymous with MMA, more people partook in it than in any other style. The fact of the matter is, the most 'sexy' combat style in MMA today, is Muay Thai, in no small part, thanks to Anderson Silva. That's the main reason why, at my gym and most gyms I've attended since, most sign ups ask for Muay Thai lessons...particularly the clinch.


Alright, like I expected you have no evidence to back that up at all. I'd say it's most likely the increase in Muay thai practitioners is because of Wanderlei, but that's just a guess. 



Acoustic said:


> That's understable when you speak of these characters in their own countries. I'm talking about the world. The UFC has won the US market. It's their bitch right now. They have NOT yet won the world. Guys like Anderson Silva, with their dynamic and 'fireworks' style are worth more than a Couture on his best day in terms of marketing MMA to the world... besides, Couture is a poor ppv draw, despite his many many years in the profession. UFC is a business first and then an MMA promotion next. Silva's style is vastly more marketable to the world than Couture's beyond US borders.


And what do you have to back this up either (Btw couture is a very big ppv draw, not sure where you got that)?
Anderson Silva isn't even more note able in the world then a lot of fighters. I'd guarantee outside the US Wanderlei, Shogun, Rampage, Fedor, etc are still more famous and marketable then Anderson Silva is, that's just speculation though.



Acoustic said:


> The perception of a division being deep is RELATIVE TO THE DOMINANCE OF THE BEST FIGHTERS IN THAT DIVISION. I'm not saying that Matt Hughes or GSP suck, but that their competion is nearer to them in talent than Anderson Silva's competition is. Do you honestly think that Anderson's dominance would all of a sudden evaporate if Matt Hughes, GSP or the rest of that division stopped cutting weight and fought at 185


 I don't think Andersons dominance would end if Hughes cut weight (maybe if GSP did but unlikely) but it would not be as significant if the UFC acquired AKiyama, Lindland, Shamrock, Hendo, OKami, Kang, Filho and two others I'm forgetting. 
"The perception of a division being deep is RELATIVE TO THE DOMINANCE OF THE BEST FIGHTERS IN THAT DIVISION" I measure a division being deep based on the average skill level of the top fighters in the division. For example, the WW divisions top 10 average out to be more skilled and athletic then the MW's top 10 so I consider the WW division deeper. 



Acoustic said:


> ? If the best in MW was Shyte, you'd call it a loaded division.
> You call it weak, because, so often, the best in MW is far ahead of the rest, not that the rest are shyte.


This isn't true. People have been calling the division weak since before Silva got there. When Silva got there people said it added depth to the already weak division.


We're not really discussing hall of fame anymore....


----------



## benny (May 28, 2007)

Why is anybody who points out the fact that anderson silva has yet to beat some really tough people, and has not yet been truly tested getting flamed by the silva nut-huggers?
it all reminds me of awhile back , if you spoke out against chuck liddel being the bmf in the world, you would nearly get lynched!! (i once got 2 warnings from a mod. for saying chuck was over-rated)
fast foreward a year and the same scenario is playing out with andy!
just like chuck he was never tested agains a variety of opponents and everybody thought he was unbeatable!!
it is a fact that silva has not fought any of the top 5 in the world in his weight!
like it or not standing on top of a pile of crap, doesnt mean that you have reached the pinnacle , it means you are standing in crap!
yes the mw division is known to be weak, and well before silva entered it!
he has a long way to go before he will be considered for the hall of fame, he may get there! he may not! he is damn sure not there yet!!!!!!!


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

benny said:


> Why is anybody who points out the fact that anderson silva has yet to beat some really tough people, and has not yet been truly tested getting flamed by the silva nut-huggers?
> it all reminds me of awhile back , if you spoke out against chuck liddel being the bmf in the world, you would nearly get lynched!! (i once got 2 warnings from a mod. for saying chuck was over-rated)
> fast foreward a year and the same scenario is playing out with andy!
> just like chuck he was never tested agains a variety of opponents and everybody thought he was unbeatable!!
> ...


Rich franklin was considered top teir fighter until he fought silva now he is considered lower tier? The same for nate, before he fought silva he was ranked 2nd in the world at mw, now he bearly breaks top 10. 

I think if these matches would have been closer rich and nate would still be considered top 5 mw, but it was they way silva has run through these guys that makes these fighters look like amatures.


----------



## Acoustic (Feb 4, 2007)

GMW said:


> Well, heres what what I first said, I don't see Silva being in the hall of fame though.
> What does this change? I wouldn't be surprised if he made it but I still don't think he will in the end.


You're not surprised to see him enter the hall of fame, yet don't expect him to make it to it? That's just double speak right there, better than any politician running for the whitehouse.



> I'll be honest, I've never seen a legitimate poster on this forum bash Silva. It's only people like Bbjd7 who don't worship Silva are accused of being haters. I've noted several times on the forum who my favorite fighters are, and they are Anderson Silva, GSP and Shogun (#1!)
> I'm betting on Silva when he fights Hendo btw. Damone was right when he pointed out how bad Hendo is at MW.
> Anderson Silva is amazing; but he's overrated.


I also bet on Hughes in his fight against Lytle, yet I can't stand Hughes. Overrated is relative. 'Overrated' against who or what standard?



> Alright, like I expected you have no evidence to back that up at all. I'd say it's most likely the increase in Muay thai practitioners is because of Wanderlei, but that's just a guess.


What has Wanderlei Silva done in North America to boost the love for Muay Thai? The one big fight he had here, he got his ass kicked. There's only one MMA fighter that's primariry a practitioner of Muay Thai that's that famous in the US, Anderson Silva. Wanderlei may be more accomplished, but Anderson is way bigger in North America right now.



> And what do you have to back this up either (Btw couture is a very big ppv draw, not sure where you got that)?


I'll find the quote when i have time. It was a dana White quote.



> Anderson Silva isn't even more note able in the world then a lot of fighters. I'd guarantee outside the US Wanderlei, Shogun, Rampage, Fedor, etc are still more famous and marketable then Anderson Silva is, that's just speculation though.


Non of your mentions above is a current UFC hall of famer, get my point? The next UFC PRIME interest is the world market, not some redn#ck alley in Ohio. That's why the next wave that Dana has been pushing is primarily international, not American. On the UFC's international agenda, Anderson, along with GSP and Huerta, top that list.



> I don't think Andersons dominance would end if Hughes cut weight (maybe if GSP did but unlikely) but it would not be as significant if the UFC acquired AKiyama, Lindland, Shamrock, Hendo, OKami, Kang, Filho and two others I'm forgetting.


They'll always be excuses why Anderson Silva is not the best. There's always some 'superman' supposedly better than the spiderman. Everyone in MMA is capable of losing on any given day, but based on probability, the names you throw out are simply names. When they've all gone down, the list will predictably keep expanding.




> I measure a division being deep based on the average skill level of the top fighters in the division. For example, the WW divisions top 10 average out to be more skilled and athletic then the MW's top 10 so I consider the WW division deeper.


You have NO OBJECTIVE CRITERION. You speak of your opinion, nothing more. I could easily argue that Marquardt, at WW is twice as talented as Hughes. How do you prove me wrong?


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Acoustic said:


> You're not surprised to see him enter the hall of fame, yet don't expect him to make it to it? That's just double speak right there, better than any politician running for the whitehouse.


 I don't see what doesn't make sense. Consider it like a statistic. 40% chance to make it, 60% not too. I would expect him not to make it because the odds are against him but because they are so close I would not be surprised if he did make it. 



Acoustic said:


> I also bet on Hughes in his fight against Lytle, yet I can't stand Hughes. Overrated is relative. 'Overrated' against who or what standard?


 I don't think there is a set in stone definition of overrated. I guess it means, he isn't as good as the average fans makes him out too be. Or maybe extreme fans, I don't know. All I really meant is, he isn't as good as you say he is. 
I consider him #1 MW in the world.
Top Five p4p. I don't have an exact ranking for top 5 it's just Fedor, GSP, Silva, Big nog and I'm undecided on number five lately. 
"I also bet on Hughes in his fight against Lytle, yet I can't stand Hughes." Not sure why this was relevant to that part of my post.



Acoustic said:


> What has Wanderlei Silva done in North America to boost the love for Muay Thai? The one big fight he had here, he got his ass kicked. There's only one MMA fighter that's primariry a practitioner of Muay Thai that's that famous in the US, Anderson Silva. Wanderlei may be more accomplished, but Anderson is way bigger in North America right now.


Wanderlei hasn't really done anything in the USA but he does have a lot of fans here. I can't speak for all parts of America but in southern California the growth of Muay thai (or general MMA gyms) started before June 2006 when Anderson joined the UFC so I don't see how Anderson is responsible for it.
Most likely it was no individual fighter but MMA's growth as a whole caused it too expand a long with BJJ, Boxing and kick boxing.



Acoustic said:


> I'll find the quote when i have time. It was a dana White quote.


Alright.



Acoustic said:


> Non of your mentions above is a current UFC hall of famer, get my point? The next UFC PRIME interest is the world market, not some redn#ck alley in Ohio. That's why the next wave that Dana has been pushing is primarily international, not American. On the UFC's international agenda, Anderson, along with GSP and Huerta, top that list.


Based on what you said in the post I was quoting, the Hall of fame wasn't relevant. We were just dicussing his marketability. I don't see your point here when I reread my post, care to explain more? Well, I get your point but I don't see how it relates to what you quoted. 
Anderson is really marketable though, good fighter, good persoanlity and he's classy.



Acoustic said:


> They'll always be excuses why Anderson Silva is not the best. There's always some 'superman' supposedly better than the spiderman. Everyone in MMA is capable of losing on any given day, but based on probability, the names you throw out are simply names. When they've all gone down, the list will predictably keep expanding.


No, if Anderson beat all those guys the list would not keep expanding. As long as Anderson fights the way he does now with his current skill level, I won't consider him the undisputed p4p fighter. 
I didn't even say he wasn't the best, all I said is he wouldn't be as dominate if every one of those fighters were in the division. Again, I don't see your point but you aren't really responding to my posts.



Acoustic said:


> You have NO OBJECTIVE CRITERION. You speak of your opinion, nothing more. I could easily argue that Marquardt, at WW is twice as talented as Hughes. How do you prove me wrong?


I compare fighters with a criteria.
Take strikers, between weight classes I can compare there ability to take a hit, speed, reflexes, combinations, take down defense, etc. 
Well, It'd take time and I don't really want too because i don't know if he's better but if we really wanted to we could decide, logically, who is better; Marquardt or hughes.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

GMW said:


> I'm betting on Silva when he fights Hendo btw. Damone was right when he pointed out how bad Hendo is at MW.
> Anderson Silva is amazing; but he's overrated.


How is silva overrated? You don't think he is the #1 mw in the world?


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

yorT said:


> How is silva overrated? You don't think he is the #1 mw in the world?


Yeah, I think he's the number one middleweight in the world. 
I don't think he's the undisputed number one p4p fighter in the world who will dominate every middleweight every time and if they weighed the same he'd beat every fighter period.

I was going to say this in my next post responding to Acoustic but I'll just put it now.


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

yorT said:


> Rich franklin was considered top teir fighter until he fought silva now he is considered lower tier? The same for nate, before he fought silva he was ranked 2nd in the world at mw, now he bearly breaks top 10.
> 
> I think if these matches would have been closer rich and nate would still be considered top 5 mw, but it was they way silva has run through these guys that makes these fighters look like amatures.


exactly. Ive often said it's the 'manner' of Silva's victories that set him apart. People are always so intellectual about this topic... how about 'watch him fight!' 

Frigggin devil's advocates just wanting to argue. When he is challenged i'm sure he will rise to it and shut these ppl up.

How on earth would you want to pre-empt the demise of such a great champion (or downgrade him atleast), based on nothing. Hopeless


----------



## benny (May 28, 2007)

yorT said:


> How is silva overrated? You don't think he is the #1 mw in the world?


how can you call him the #1mw in the world when he has yet to fight anyboby in the top 4 or 5?
he is definately #1 in the ufc for the time being, but realistically the world? no!
silva has not yet been tested by a known tough opponent(top world contender that is) until he has , he cant be considered the top mw in the world


----------



## benny (May 28, 2007)

JWP said:


> exactly. Ive often said it's the 'manner' of Silva's victories that set him apart. People are always so intellectual about this topic... how about 'watch him fight!'
> 
> Frigggin devil's advocates just wanting to argue. When he is challenged i'm sure he will rise to it and shut these ppl up.
> 
> How on earth would you want to pre-empt the demise of such a great champion (or downgrade him atleast), based on nothing. Hopeless


"manner" doesnt mean anything a win is a win and accomplishmentns are notable wins. silva has only one very notable opponent on his list , and that is franklin, who is by no means "world contender".


----------



## MMAmatt (Apr 8, 2007)

benny said:


> Why is anybody who points out the fact that anderson silva has yet to beat some really tough people, and has not yet been truly tested getting flamed by the silva nut-huggers?
> it all reminds me of awhile back , if you spoke out against chuck liddel being the bmf in the world, you would nearly get lynched!! (i once got 2 warnings from a mod. for saying chuck was over-rated)
> fast foreward a year and the same scenario is playing out with andy!


the difference is silva is a young guy who isnt fighting other guys when they are about to retire or washed up, or bad matches for them and good matches for him (ie:chuck ,ps ive been neg repped several times for saying that as well)

silva has taken guys out that were specifically made to counter his style, he hasnt fought guys that were at the end of their careers etc etc.. they have all been prime guys, and the thing is hes outclassed them all by leagues. There has never beena fight in the UFC where i thought that silva was going to lose.


but that still doesnt make him invincible , and i`d like to see him fight some more, but i consider him the best there is in middle weight.

who do you have thats better btw??


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

benny said:


> "manner" doesnt mean anything a win is a win and accomplishmentns are notable wins. silva has only one very notable opponent on his list , and that is franklin, who is by no means "world contender".


What it does mean is that he hasn't been 'tested', by 'franklin' - twice, because he is an amazing fighter. And that is why he will continue to reign (probably, IMO)

saying he hasnt been tested and thats why he'll go down, either implies franklin is shit or Silva is that good!

The 'manner' of his wins suggest to me he can more than likely take out ne1 his size or even slightly bigger.

That's why i believe he can take Henderson.


----------



## benny (May 28, 2007)

JWP said:


> What it does mean is that he hasn't been 'tested', by 'franklin' - twice, because he is an amazing fighter. And that is why he will continue to reign (probably, IMO)
> 
> saying he hasnt been tested and thats why he'll go down, either implies franklin is shit or Silva is that good!
> 
> ...


if he can defeat hendo i will agree with you because that will put him with a win over a top level world-class fighter.
i dont mean that franklin is shit what i mean is that hendo is on another level, as well as a few other mw out there.
and until andy beats one of them(hendo will do in my opinion) he just isn't there!


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

benny said:


> how can you call him the #1mw in the world when he has yet to fight anyboby in the top 4 or 5?
> he is definately #1 in the ufc for the time being, but realistically the world? no!
> silva has not yet been tested by a known tough opponent(top world contender that is) until he has , he cant be considered the top mw in the world


What? Franklin was #1 before silva runined him IN THE FIRST ROUND! Nate was #2 behind silva and got finished in the first round as well. 

Now please tell me who is better than silva in the world at mw right now that would beat him? Unless you mean someone that hasn't started training yet and eventually he will come up and then fight silva. We are talking right now, so who is better??


----------



## Acoustic (Feb 4, 2007)

benny said:


> if he can defeat hendo i will agree with you because that will put him with a win over a top level world-class fighter.
> i dont mean that franklin is shit what i mean is that hendo is on another level, as well as a few other mw out there.
> and until andy beats one of them(hendo will do in my opinion) he just isn't there!



Not only will Anderson Silva whip your last 'Great hope', Henderson, he'll soon whip the ugly off of the guy on your avatar too! 

Bookmark this post and remember to contact me after the Silva-Hendo match. When Hendo is out cold and about to swallow his own mouth piece, find a new 'superman' for your hopes.

Like eminem put it, 'Superman ain't saving $hit'.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Acoustic said:


> Not only will Anderson Silva whip your last 'Great hope', Henderson, he'll soon whip the ugly off of the guy on your avatar too!
> Bookmark this post and remember to contact me after the Silva-Hendo match. When Hendo is out cold and about to swallow his own mouth piece, find a new 'superman' for your hopes.


Hendo isn't the last legitimate fighter to test Anderson Silva, he'd be his 2nd real test. But i see your arrogantly stated point.


----------



## Arlovski_Fan (Apr 25, 2007)

yorT said:


> What? Franklin was #1 before silva runined him IN THE FIRST ROUND! Nate was #2 behind silva and got finished in the first round as well.
> 
> Now please tell me who is better than silva in the world at mw right now that would beat him? Unless you mean someone that hasn't started training yet and eventually he will come up and then fight silva. We are talking right now, so who is better??


He also faught Okami who is rated top 10, sometimes top 5. 
He lost because he accidentally kicked him in the head on the ground and KO'd him when kicks to a downed opponent were not allowed. 
I also hope Filho isn't mentioned in who can beat Silva, because after last nights performance that would be a joke.


----------



## benny (May 28, 2007)

Acoustic said:


> Not only will Anderson Silva whip your last 'Great hope', Henderson, he'll soon whip the ugly off of the guy on your avatar too!
> 
> Bookmark this post and remember to contact me after the Silva-Hendo match. When Hendo is out cold and about to swallow his own mouth piece, find a new 'superman' for your hopes.
> 
> Like eminem put it, 'Superman ain't saving $hit'.


i got ya man of andy can whip wanderlei i will damn sure drive to your house and wash your truck -ok-
you just hold your breath in the meantime:thumb02:


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Arlovski_Fan said:


> He also faught Okami who is rated top 10, sometimes top 5.
> He lost because he accidentally kicked him in the head on the ground and KO'd him when kicks to a downed opponent were not allowed.
> I also hope Filho isn't mentioned in who can beat Silva, because after last nights performance that would be a joke.


That sometimes top 5 is okami-fan. No one else realistically has him top 5.
I think Filho, the regular filho, has a shot at Silva but I'd favor Silva still.


----------



## Arlovski_Fan (Apr 25, 2007)

GMW said:


> That sometimes top 5 is okami-fan. No one else realistically has him top 5.
> I think Filho, the regular filho, has a shot at Silva but I'd favor Silva still.


Yeah what was up with him last night? He looked like crap and kinda lucked out that the ref gave him that win lol.


----------



## Acoustic (Feb 4, 2007)

GMW said:


> Hendo isn't the last legitimate fighter to test Anderson Silva, he'd be his 2nd real test. But i see your arrogantly stated point.


Do you know the meaning of 'arrogant', kid?


----------



## benny (May 28, 2007)

Acoustic said:


> Do you know the meaning of 'arrogant', kid?


c-mon man let's not insult eachother, he just means that anderson has one hell of a challenge in front of him in the form of a guy called hendo.


----------



## Acoustic (Feb 4, 2007)

benny said:


> i got ya man of andy can whip wanderlei i will damn sure drive to your house and wash your truck -ok-
> you just hold your breath in the meantime:thumb02:


If Wanderlei can beat, even Jardine, I'd wipe your ass for you.

Wanderlei is better than the overrated Chuck Liddell but in the UFC, he'll struggle to make a name in the shuffle.

He'd not last a round with Anderson, and that's why Anderson has pleaded for a shot at the Neanderthal if the Neanderthal beats Chuck.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Acoustic said:


> Do you know the meaning of 'arrogant', kid?


According to m-w.com
exaggerating or disposed to exaggerate one's own worth or importance often by an overbearing manner.

I'm 16, I am curious to know your age but you don't have to say.



Acoustic said:


> If Wanderlei can beat, even Jardine, I'd wipe your ass for you.
> 
> Wanderlei is better than the overrated Chuck Liddell but in the UFC, he'll struggle to make a name in the shuffle.
> 
> He'd not last a round with Anderson, and that's why Anderson has pleaded for a shot at the Neanderthal if the Neanderthal beats Chuck.


You don't even think Wanderlei can beat Jardine? I don't see how you could think that, especially coming from someone who likes Fedor so much. 
Wanderlei would beat Anderson Silva imo, but only because of the weight difference. Silva's a better striker though. Actually, that'd be interesting match up hmmm


----------



## Acoustic (Feb 4, 2007)

GMW said:


> According to m-w.com
> exaggerating or disposed to exaggerate one's own worth or importance often by an overbearing manner.


One's own worth...am I Anderson Silva?

I spoke of Silva's worth, not mine.


----------



## Acoustic (Feb 4, 2007)

benny said:


> c-mon man let's not insult eachother, he just means that anderson has one hell of a challenge in front of him in the form of a guy called hendo.


Why is he calling me 'arrogant' for my oppinion of Silva? Arrogance requires an inflated opinion of self, not others.


----------



## benny (May 28, 2007)

Acoustic said:


> If Wanderlei can beat, even Jardine, I'd wipe your ass for you.
> 
> Wanderlei is better than the overrated Chuck Liddell but in the UFC, he'll struggle to make a name in the shuffle.
> 
> He'd not last a round with Anderson, and that's why Anderson has pleaded for a shot at the Neanderthal if the Neanderthal beats Chuck.


Post a link to anderson calling out wanderlei or else withdraw that assanine statement!

i thought he said siva was arrogant and you just took it personal.
for real if anderson called out wandy i wanna see it!


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Acoustic said:


> One's own worth...am I Anderson Silva?
> 
> I spoke of Silva's worth, not mine.


I was referring to your opinion, you seem to consider your opinion as if it's absolute.


----------



## Acoustic (Feb 4, 2007)

GMW said:


> Wanderlei would beat Anderson Silva imo, but only because of the weight difference. Silva's a better striker though. Actually, that'd be interesting match up hmmm


If you're to go by Anderson's word, Anderson is naturally the same weight class as Wnderlei...or at least really close at 215 pounds.

There's no weight advantage for the ugly guy.


----------



## Acoustic (Feb 4, 2007)

GMW said:


> I was referring to your opinion, you seem to consider your opinion as if it's absolute.


Ironically, so do you.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Acoustic said:


> If you're to go by Anderson's word, Anderson is naturally the same weight class as Wnderlei...or at least really close at 215 pounds.
> 
> There's no weight advantage for the ugly guy.


Anderson seems small at MW so I figured he walks at around 195, and Wanderlei seems to walk around 220. 

Out of curiosity, why are you insulting Wanderleis looks? I'm very curious to know how old you are now.



Acoustic said:


> Ironically, so do you.


 I just reviewed the last few pages and I don't see anything, that is actually opinion, that I stated absolutely. When I read it, I read it in the tone it was meant to be perceived in, so maybe that plays a factor.


----------



## Acoustic (Feb 4, 2007)

GMW said:


> Anderson seems small at MW so I figured he walks at around 195, and Wanderlei seems to walk around 220.
> 
> Out of curiosity, why are you insulting Wanderleis looks? I'm very curious to know how old you are now.


Lol, what's the most obvious thing about Wanderlei Silva's appearences if not the ugliness of his mug?

He reminds me of the character with the mole on Austin Powers, only, the mole is his whole face. It's hard to miss when attacking the dude.

About my age, didn't you say you 'knew' how old I was? Or is it your general tendency to claim that you know what you don't? You've been doing it all night.


----------



## Spartan42 (Sep 25, 2006)

Acoustic said:


> Ironically, so do you.


No he doesnt and thats not the correct use of the word Ironically, since you appear to wanna play the word game.



Acoustic said:


> If you're to go by Anderson's word, Anderson is naturally the same weight class as Wnderlei...or at least really close at 215 pounds.
> 
> There's no weight advantage for the ugly guy.


Also I highly doubt Silva would want to fight Wandy. I only say this because they used to fight on the same team and have trained with each other for years. If you have proof that Silva called out Wandy I would be very interested.

Also your incredibly low opinion of Wandy seems a bit uninformed. If you do not think highly of him then you apprently do not think highly of Rampage (who he has beaten twice) who is a reigning champ.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Acoustic said:


> Lol, what's the most obvious thing about Wanderlei Silva's appearences if not the ugliness of his mug?
> 
> About my age, didn't you say you 'knew' how old I was? Or is it your general tendency to claim that you know what you don't? You've been doing it all night.


First thing I notice about Wanderlei is he looks tough, I never really thought of how attractive he is.

What are you referring to about knowing your age? This, I am curious to know your age but you don't have to say?


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Firstly, you mentioned in your post that Anderson has won all of his fights in the UFC with strikes. That's not true. He submitted Lutter.

Still, I think it's important to look at the dimensions of this fight, because both guys are very versatile fighters.

*Standing Up*

On the feet, this fight has all of the makings of a complete war.

Anderson is the more technical striker, but Dan Henderson has never been finished with fights, despite having fought strikers who are generally considered much better than Anderson, and who also have alot of KO power.

Realistically, I do not think that Anderson will finish Dan standing up. Dan is too good at creating a clinch when he needs it and, more generally, too good at taking punishment.

Dan, on the other hand, has the power to finish Anderson. I don't think that Anderson has the chin that some of the guys Dan has KO'd do, and I think that if Dan lands a clean punch it will be over. Anderson's head movement and ability to control distance is good, but there's always that punchers chance when you step in the ring with Henderson, because of how powerful that right haymaker is.

I'd like to see the fight stay on the feet at least for a little while, because I think that it will be a serious war and both fighters will put on an impressive performance.

*Takedowns and Groundgame*

While I credit Anderson with being a very, very good grappler, especially after his submission of Lutter, I don't think that he has much of an advantage there in this fight. While I think Anderson's jiu-jitsu is good, I don't think that it will make a difference with Hendo.

After watching Henderson fight Rampage and pin him to the ground for much of that fight, I have a hard time believing that Anderson will be able to isolate one of Hendo's arms and take an armbar or put on a triangle without Dan just powering out of it.

Physically, I think that Dan is too strong for Anderson is this arena. I will say, though, that if Anderson finishes this fight, I think it will be on the ground, because Dan has been submitted before by a fighter roughly his own size, though it was at 205 pounds and not at 185.

Still, I don't think Anderson's Jiu-Jitsu game, as much as it has evolved, will be able to deal with Dan's strength, and he's never been stopped at 185 pounds.

*Conditioning*

We haven't really seen either of these guys' conditioning at 185 pounds lately. Dan has been fighting up at 205, which has impacted it one way or another, and Anderson has had a fight go past the second round.

I think that conditioning will be a factor in this fight, and I think that I would have to give a slight cardio advantage, just generally, to Silva, but I think that Dan's gorilla strength and ability to keep the pressure on and the weight on (especially if this fight hits the ground) is going to even up the conditioning factor.

*Psychology*

Going into this fight, Anderson has to feel a little bit like Superman. Let's face it, he's demolished everybody he's fought in the UFC.

Dan, on the other hand, had a tough loss to Rampage, but he knows he's coming down in weight, he knows it's a different ballgame and he knows that this is the weight he should be at.

I think that Dan is experienced enough to overcome his own psychological issues, but I think Anderson's wrecking ball state of mind right now is also going to be a factor, because both fighters now how good Anderson is.

The psychology of this fight, because both guys are such experienced veterans with a good knowledge of each others' fight history, is really going to take effect after the first round.

Anderson and Dan haven't fought each other and haven't really fought any of the guys that have fought each other, because Anderson spent such a brief time in PRIDE and Dan has been doing so much fighting out of his weightclass.

If Dan's strength controls Anderson inside and forces him up against the cage to break down that thai clinch, I think that will really bother Anderson's confidence, and by that same token if Anderson can keep Dan at range and use his head movement to keep Dan from landing any punches then he could probably shake some of Dan's confidence.

*Overall*

I'm generally inclined to give this fight to Henderson, based on his strength and experience with some of the best fighters in the world not just in his own weight class, but in the bigger divisions. Still, Anderson is a wrecking ball.

I will say that I have bet on Anderson in all of his UFC fights thus far, and have done pretty well, but as much of a wrecking ball as he's proven to be, I think that Dan is going to be his biggest real test.


----------



## benny (May 28, 2007)

Acoustic said:


> Lol, what's the most obvious thing about Wanderlei Silva's appearences if not the ugliness of his mug?
> 
> He reminds me of the character with the mole on Austin Powers, only, the mole is his whole face. It's hard to miss when attacking the dude.
> 
> About my age, didn't you say you 'knew' how old I was? Or is it your general tendency to claim that you know what you don't? You've been doing it all night.





Spartan42 said:


> No he doesnt and thats not the correct use of the word Ironically, since you appear to wanna play the word game.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


once again give a link to the assanine statement about anderson calling out wandy or withdraw it please!


----------



## Acoustic (Feb 4, 2007)

Spartan42 said:


> No he doesnt and thats not the correct use of the word Ironically, since you appear to wanna play the word game.


We obviously don't reference the same dictionary. try Oxford then come back and pontificate on the proper contextual use of the adjective. 



> Also I highly doubt Silva would want to fight Wandy. I only say this because they used to fight on the same team and have trained with each other for years. If you have proof that Silva called out Wandy I would be very interested.


Refer to Joe Silva's own quoting of what he claims Anderson requested about Wanderlei. Do the internet search on your own. The discussion was fully exhausted on this forum about a month ago.



> Also your incredibly low opinion of Wandy seems a bit uninformed. If you do not think highly of him then you apprently do not think highly of Rampage (who he has beaten twice) who is a reigning champ.


I think highly of his past achievements, as i do of Ken Shamrock's, Royce Gracie etc. Would I put my money on either if they entered the octagon today? I'm not a fool, not a penny. Neither would I bet too much on Wanderlei, unless he's fighting Chuck.


----------



## Spartan42 (Sep 25, 2006)

IronMan said:


> I will say that I have bet on Anderson in all of his UFC fights thus far, and have done pretty well, but as much of a wrecking ball as he's proven to be, I think that Dan is going to be his biggest real test.


I agree with everything you said. One thing that I would add is that on the ground the reason that SIlva is lacking is because his BJJ is excellent but his Wrestling is definately not.

I also agree that this is by far his most difficult test. In fact I would go so far as to say that this is only his second eal test. The reason I say this is because as good as Rich Franklin is, its a really bad matchup for him stylistically and there is no way to overcome that. So i would say Silva's only real test was Marquardt who is nowhere near the level of Hendo, so this should be an exciting fight.

I have to say, even though Silva is my favorite fighter and I dont want him to lose ever again, if he is going to lose i would want it against a guy like Hendo, there is definately no shame in that.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Acoustic said:


> We obviously don't reference the same dictionary. try Oxford then come back and pontificate on the proper contextual use of the adjective.
> 
> I think highly of his past achievements, as i do of Ken Shamrock's, Royce Gracie etc. Would I put my money on either if they entered the octagon today? I'm not a fool, not a penny. Neither would I bet too much on Wanderlei, unless he's fighting Chuck.


Can you post the oxford dictionary definition? I checked three other websites, and there inline with my usage, but oxford doesn't have an online database I can check, that I could find at least.

Wanderlei was kicking ass like last year, he's not done yet. The guys a monster.


*Found it, *adjective* having an exaggerated sense of one’s own importance or abilities. What was the point? It's the same.


----------



## Acoustic (Feb 4, 2007)

GMW said:


> Can you post the oxford dictionary definition?


Ironic: happening in the opposite way to what is expected


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Acoustic said:


> Ironic: happening in the opposite way to what is expected


Oh, of ironic. I wasn't the one who posted that.


----------



## Acoustic (Feb 4, 2007)

GMW said:


> Can you post the oxford dictionary definition? I checked three other websites, and there inline with my usage, but oxford doesn't have an online database I can check, that I could find at least.
> 
> Wanderlei was kicking ass like last year, he's not done yet. The guys a monster.
> 
> ...


You still stuck on 'arrogant'? 

How is your asserting of your personal opinion any less 'arrogant' than mine? I don't consider the expression of your opinion necessarily arrogant, why do you denigrate mine and yet expect no retaliation?


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Acoustic said:


> You still stuck on 'arrogant'?
> 
> How is your asserting of your personal opinion any less 'arrogant' than mine? I don't consider the expression of your opinion necessarily arrogant, why do you denigrate mine and yet expect no retaliation?


Oh, I didn't even notice that was to Spartan. I see your point now.

You aren't asserting your opinion as if it is opinion but as a fact. I've been, or at least trying, to show my opinion as an opinion.
I read through the past few pages and I seemed to have done that and someone else seems to agree.


----------



## Spartan42 (Sep 25, 2006)

Acoustic said:


> We obviously don't reference the same dictionary. try Oxford then come back and pontificate on the proper contextual use of the adjective.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1)Oxford English Dictionary defines Irony as: A figure of speech in which the intended meaning is the opposite of that expressed by the words used; usually taking the form of sarcasm or ridicule in which laudatory expressions are used to imply condemnation or contempt.

There was no "intended opposite" at all. What you were trying to imply was closer to accusing him of hypocrisy.

2) I did search anderson silva calling out wanderlei, and you are correct he did "express interest to fight wanderlei in the future" but assures us that there is no bad blood. I would enjoy watching that fight actually, though I feel that anderson would win.

3)Your last point involving gracie and shamrock is a very good one but they are both significantly older (royce by 10 and ken by 12) than Wanderlei. It also important to point out that Anderson Silva is actually one year older than Wanderlei. I suppose you could argue that Wandy hit his peak earlier than Silva and you're probably right but to count him out of a fight with a guy like Jardine just seemed uniformed to me.


----------



## Acoustic (Feb 4, 2007)

GMW said:


> Oh, I didn't even notice that was to Spartan. I see your point now.
> 
> You aren't asserting your opinion as if it is opinion but as a fact. I've been, or at least trying, to show my opinion as an opinion.
> I read through the past few pages and I seemed to have done that and someone else seems to agree.


Well, if it puts your soul at ease, I have no mathematical formula to validate my arguments...just like yours, they're opinions.

Call them arrogant if you will, I see no basis for it. Like I said earlier, they're based on probablity *AS I SEE IT*, not absolute fact.

That was your view, not my claim..


----------



## ZCfight (Dec 14, 2007)

hmmmmm Anderson Silva would be considered a top p4p fighter, but going as far as saying that he is the best is just plain absurd. A statement like that would definately need some serious proof with fighters such as GSP and big Nog still going strong. As for the henderson and silva fight coming up, it really doesnt look too good for silva due to the fact that henderson has never been knocked out before, so that can rule out the scenario of silva finishing it on the feet, and if it happens to go to the ground, theres no way silva will be able to control henderson. Ruling out an unlikely submission victory, im going to have to agree with Ironman and give the fight to henderson. As for the Wanderlei Silva argument, i wont even dignify myself with a response to that, get your facts straight man......seriously.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

ZCfight said:


> hmmmmm Anderson Silva would be considered a top p4p fighter, but going as far as saying that he is the best is just plain absurd. A statement like that would definately need some serious proof with fighters such as GSP and big Nog still going strong. As for the henderson and silva fight coming up, it really doesnt look too good for silva due to the fact that henderson has never been knocked out before, so that can rule out the scenario of silva finishing it on the feet, and if it happens to go to the ground, theres no way silva will be able to control henderson. Ruling out an unlikely submission victory, im going to have to agree with Ironman and give the fight to henderson. As for the Wanderlei Silva argument, i wont even dignify myself with a response to that, get your facts straight man......seriously.


But hendo's striking is no where near silva's plus silva has never been knocked out either or come close to being knocked out. Also silva has one of the most active guards in mma just watch the nate fight and lutter fight.

As far as chin's, leben had a iron chin then silva knocked him out twice within 49 secs and leben has taken bombs in the past.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

yorT said:


> But hendo's striking is no where near silva's plus silva has never been knocked out either or come close to being knocked out. Also silva has one of the most active guards in mma just watch the nate fight and lutter fight.
> 
> As far as chin's, leben had a iron chin then silva knocked him out twice within 49 secs and leben has taken bombs in the past.


Yeah, henderson will be out struck but it's unlikely he'd be Ko'd by it. 

You can't compare Hendersons chin to Lebens. Hendos been hit by the best and taken it.


----------



## Acoustic (Feb 4, 2007)

yorT said:


> But hendo's striking is no where near silva's plus silva has never been knocked out either or come close to being knocked out. Also silva has one of the most active guards in mma just watch the nate fight and lutter fight.
> 
> As far as chin's, leben had a iron chin then silva knocked him out twice within 49 secs and leben has taken bombs in the past.


They're all superman until five minutes into the fight with Silva.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Acoustic said:


> They're all superman until five minutes into the fight with Silva.


I don't follow this. How many people actually thought Rich franklin, leben, marquardt or lutter would win? Some thought Marquardt would win, understandably.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

GMW said:


> Yeah, henderson will be out struck but it's unlikely he'd be Ko'd by it.
> 
> You can't compare Hendersons chin to Lebens. Hendos been hit by the best and taken it.


That is true about hendo's chin but i think it is the way he keeps his head down, in which this helps keep his head from whipping around causeing a ko. I think with the angles and along with kicks and knees silva has, he has a good chance of ko'ing hendo.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

yorT said:


> That is true about hendo's chin but i think it is the way he keeps his head down, in which this helps keep his head from whipping around causeing a ko. I think with the angles and along with kicks and knees silva has, he has a good chance of ko'ing hendo.


Hmm, It's possible, Silva has some good angles. I think Silva might be able to get a late KO.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

GMW said:


> I don't follow this. How many people actually thought Rich franklin, leben, marquardt or lutter would win? Some thought Marquardt would win, understandably.


51% of the people on ufc.com thought franklin would win the second fight.


----------



## ZCfight (Dec 14, 2007)

yorT said:


> As far as chin's, leben had a iron chin then silva knocked him out twice within 49 secs and leben has taken bombs in the past.


Alright man, im sorry, but you cant sit here and compare hendo to chris leben. 

Look at the array of fighters that dan henderson has had wars with such as silva and bustamante. Now take a look at the list of fighters leben has fought and tell me if that even closely compares to the experience of henderson. Leben getting knocked out, in my opinion didnt have much to do with his chin, but because of him just being overwhelmed. Dan Henderson has been in the trenches with many great fighters and never been knocked out. So comparing hendo and leben doesnt really create a valid argument whatsoever. My prediction still stands that Hendo will come out with a victory.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

yorT said:


> 51% of the people on ufc.com thought franklin would win the second fight.


 Jesus really? I hope they weren't from this forum....


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

ZCfight said:


> Alright man, im sorry, but you cant sit here and compare hendo to chris leben.
> 
> Look at the array of fighters that dan henderson has had wars with such as silva and bustamante. Now take a look at the list of fighters leben has fought and tell me if that even closely compares to the experience of henderson. Leben getting knocked out, in my opinion didnt have much to do with his chin, but because of him just being overwhelmed. Dan Henderson has been in the trenches with many great fighters and never been knocked out. So comparing hendo and leben doesnt really create a valid argument whatsoever. My prediction still stands that Hendo will come out with a victory.


In the bustamante fight dan looked like crap. I am not comparing fighting skills between henderson and leben i am saying leben has been hit with big bombs and didn't go down and silva was able to down him twice within 49 secs. Just watch big ass terry martin hit leben with a hook and not drop him. Silva was able to buckled leben's knees with a jab.

Hendo hasn't faced a striker like andy as well that silva hasn't faced a wrestler like hendo.


----------



## ZCfight (Dec 14, 2007)

yorT said:


> In the bustamante fight dan looked like crap. I am not comparing fighting skills between henderson and leben i am saying leben has been hit with big bombs and didn't go down and silva was able to down him twice within 49 secs. Just watch big ass terry martin hit leben with a hook and not drop him. Silva was able to buckled leben's knees with a jab.
> 
> Hendo hasn't faced a striker like andy as well that silva hasn't faced a wrestler like hendo.



very good point man.
but also like i said, it wasnt so much that leben got rocked with big shots, he just got overwhelmed by a better class fighter. I dont think hendo fans will have to worry about that due to the fact that henderson has fought some of the best fighters out there, and there are not many people, if any, that thought hendo was going to win the standup game against Wanderlei, but in that fight he showed his one punch ko power, which anderson has yet to prove against a top class fighter.


----------



## j.farrell (Oct 6, 2006)

yorT said:


> Rich franklin was considered top teir fighter until he fought silva now he is considered lower tier? The same for nate, before he fought silva he was ranked 2nd in the world at mw, now he bearly breaks top 10.
> 
> I think if these matches would have been closer rich and nate would still be considered top 5 mw, but it was they way silva has run through these guys that makes these fighters look like amatures.


Yeah Anderson really shed light on that division. Franklin would have probably been able to stay champ there for a long time.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

You can't beat striking like this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DghW3qL80Ig


----------



## SuzukS (Nov 11, 2006)

joho5 said:


> have you seen silva in the clinch before? i know dan is a strong guy and all, but the clinch has a lot to do with technique...it was rich franklins gameplan in the first fight to get in the clinch (where they thought his strength would win), and you saw what happened. silva tossed rich in both fights from the clinch with ease. silvas muay thai clinch is devastating.


You do realize that Franklin's clinch is completely different to Silva's? Silva uses the MT clinch whereas Dan + Franklin use the underhook-overhook clinch. COMPLETELY different, and I don't see how people get the two mixed up, I still think Franklin would have had an advantage in HIS clinch (under-over) due to strength (remember, Franklin never had the chance to clinch with over-underhooks as he was caught beforehand), and so would Dan.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

yorT said:


> You can't beat striking like this:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DghW3qL80Ig


Proof that every good fighter is, deep down, a nerd 
It's hard to call the fight. I haven't seen Dan fight someone like Anderson, and I haven't seen Anderson fight someone like Dan. Dan beat Wanderlei, and Silva beat all the grapplers he's faced - but still it's hard to call.

That being said, if Dan can back Silva into the fence and clinch, he can get the takedown, if he can get on top, he can stay on top, and just ride it to a decision. The pressure is on Silva to keep the distance, Dan won't fall as quick as Rich, so Silva has a lot of peddling to do. The advantage is Dan's I'd say.


----------



## joho5 (Jul 16, 2007)

ZCfight said:


> hmmmmm Anderson Silva would be considered a top p4p fighter, but going as far as saying that he is the best is just plain absurd. A statement like that would definately need some serious proof with fighters such as GSP and big Nog still going strong. As for the henderson and silva fight coming up, it really doesnt look too good for silva due to the fact that henderson has never been knocked out before, so that can rule out the scenario of silva finishing it on the feet, and if it happens to go to the ground, theres no way silva will be able to control henderson. Ruling out an unlikely submission victory, im going to have to agree with Ironman and give the fight to henderson. As for the Wanderlei Silva argument, i wont even dignify myself with a response to that, get your facts straight man......seriously.



do we all forget that anderson silva has never been knocked out as well? why doesnt it look bad for henderson, since anderson hasnt been knocked out? the problem is dan has never been hit like he will be hit that night.


----------



## joho5 (Jul 16, 2007)

name goes here said:


> Proof that every good fighter is, deep down, a nerd
> It's hard to call the fight. I haven't seen Dan fight someone like Anderson, and I haven't seen Anderson fight someone like Dan. Dan beat Wanderlei, and Silva beat all the grapplers he's faced - but still it's hard to call.
> 
> That being said, if Dan can back Silva into the fence and clinch, he can get the takedown, if he can get on top, he can stay on top, and just ride it to a decision. The pressure is on Silva to keep the distance, Dan won't fall as quick as Rich, so Silva has a lot of peddling to do. The advantage is Dan's I'd say.


if his nose is laid over on his cheek, yes he will fall just as fast if he is smart.


----------



## Acoustic (Feb 4, 2007)

yorT said:


> You can't beat striking like this:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DghW3qL80Ig



Lol! Obviously someone watched a lot of those grainy Bruce Lee kung fu movies from the 70's.

This is the best Anderson Silva highlight on the net though:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-XBGGO9jdlg


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Acoustic said:


> Lol! Obviously someone watched a lot of those grainy Bruce Lee kung fu movies from the 70's.
> 
> This is the best Anderson Silva highlight on the net though:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-XBGGO9jdlg


Damn that is a nice one


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

what is the song that starts 1 minute?


----------



## gonzo21 (Oct 15, 2006)

Silva has a good chin but what about the body? The body shot took out Franklin...


----------



## Acoustic (Feb 4, 2007)

GMW said:


> what is the song that starts 1 minute?


'Cure for the itch' by Linkin Park


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Acoustic said:


> 'Cure for the itch' by Linkin Park


Thanks man, I thought minutes 0-1 and 1-2 were different songs haha


----------



## tripster (Jun 5, 2006)

Silva's got so many weapons though, I don;t see how he can be beat right now. The guy who does figure out the weak spot in his armor will set a new standard for the MW division but I don't see that happening soon.


----------



## Kin (May 22, 2007)

I'm too lazy to go back seven pages to get quotes. I'm sorry guys.

For those who said that Silva is untested against top middleweights, who do you have in mind that would give Silva a good fight/have a good chance to win? Aside from Hendo and Linland, I can't think of all that many. To list Okami as one is a joke. He got demolished by Silva; the only reason that he won is because the rules didn't consider context when it comes to "kicks to the head of a downed opponent." 

I could see an arguement for Filho, though. I'm not as put off by his performance on Wednesday as many others seem to be. The reason why he was getting demolished on his feet was just as much due to his inferior striking as to his inferior wrestling. If Sonnen wasn't a better wrestler, Filho wouldn't have had to worry about strikes because he would persistently work for a takedown and probably get it. 

As for Hendo vs Silva, I find it very hard to speculate. A very good point that was made earlier is that "Hendo has never faced a striker like A. Silva, and Silva has never faced a wrestler like Hendo." I find it too difficult to do a good job speculating, since I can't refer to previous performances where the circumstances were similar. All I can say is that I'm rooting/betting on Silva as always.

In regards to the Acoustic vs GMW debate, I have GMW winning all the way. Acoustic is just not very good at debating. He will occassionally come up with some VERY solid points. However, such displays of sound logic and good presentation are far outnumbered by certain negative tendencies. The worst being his method of 'debate.' As stated by GMW, he will often isolate one part of his opponent's statement, take it out of context, then respond to a point that his opponent never made. Or he'll appoint himself the winner of the debate while its still going on, based off of the usually less-than-sound accusation that his opponent "isn't saying anything worthwhile" or something of the like. ...And he's very confrontational about everything for some reason.

There were many times in this thread were I wanted to + rep Acoustic, and many where I wanted to - rep him. Unfortunately, the negative outweighed the positive IMO. 

The Silva nut hugging is starting to get to me too. Before the statement that seemed to have sparked this surge of overzealous Silva fans (that being Dana White's assertion that Silva is THE best p4p fighter), Silva was my favorite. He's the one who got me into MMA. I absolutely love watching him fight, admire his skills and his courtesy outside of the octagon. But sadly, I'm beginning to affiliate the name 'Anderson Silva' with 'overated.' 

To say that he is an excellent fighter, the top middleweight in the world, or best striker in all of MMA isn't even close to a stretch (in my opinion). But since people are starting to deem him as invincible, its getting unhealthy. It was shown in the Takase and Lutter fight (though I dont really count the Lutter fight since Silva was badly impaired), Silva has trouble once someone passes his guard. A lot of time has passed, and while I assume that has changed, proof is in the pudding. And thats why matchups with top wrestlers and submissionists still worry me. But this upcoming fight may put me at ease. 

And finally, that highlight is AWESOME! Love every moment of it.


----------



## tripster (Jun 5, 2006)

Kin said:


> I'm too lazy to go back seven pages to get quotes. I'm sorry guys.
> 
> For those who said that Silva is untested against top middleweights, who do you have in mind that would give Silva a good fight/have a good chance to win? Aside from Hendo and Linland, I can't think of all that many. To list Okami as one is a joke. He got demolished by Silva; the only reason that he won is because the rules didn't consider context when it comes to "kicks to the head of a downed opponent."
> 
> ...


Tha is the longest-ass winded reply I have ever seen. I took one look at it and said "i'm not reading this shit!". Then I tooka second look at it and you know what Featherweight champ........it makes a lot of sense. And it is well written! Good on you dude!


----------



## tripster (Jun 5, 2006)

BTW, it doesn;t mean I agree with everything.


----------



## Kin (May 22, 2007)

tripster said:


> Tha is the longest-ass winded reply I have ever seen. I took one look at it and said "i'm not reading this shit!". Then I tooka second look at it and you know what Featherweight champ........it makes a lot of sense. And it is well written! Good on you dude!


Lol. Thanks. Usually I try not to be so long winded, but I had missed ten pages. And I'm kind of lazy, so I wasn't gonna go back and make separate posts for each thing I wanted to comment on.

And, yeah, that's cool. I wouldn't expect anyone to agree with everything that I say. That would be boring. =P

I've actually enjoyed and repped many posts that I didn't even agree with for the most part.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

> To list Okami as one is a joke. He got demolished by Silva; the only reason that he won is because the rules didn't consider context when it comes to "kicks to the head of a downed opponent."


In Okami's defense, he has gotten a lot better. He just looked really bad in the Silva fight, don't know if it was the weight cut or what, but he looked rather slow & sloppy. Now, he looks pretty damn good. I'm not saying that he'd beat Anderson Silva, but in the UFC, he should be considered a contender, because there's really no one else after Henderson.


----------



## Kin (May 22, 2007)

Damone said:


> In Okami's defense, he has gotten a lot better. He just looked really bad in the Silva fight, don't know if it was the weight cut or what, but he looked rather slow & sloppy. Now, he looks pretty damn good. I'm not saying that he'd beat Anderson Silva, but in the UFC, he should be considered a contender, because there's really no one else after Henderson.


Yeah... that's true.

However, I really don't like when people use him as an example of someone that Silva needs to beat in order to get recognition -- alongside other 'top middleweights.' And this is mostly because, as far as I'm concerned, Silva has _alreadybeaten him._


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Kin said:


> Yeah... that's true.
> 
> However, I really don't like when people use him as an example of someone that Silva needs to beat in order to get recognition -- alongside other 'top middleweights.' And this is mostly because, as far as I'm concerned, Silva has _alreadybeaten him._


_
Yeah, he's "beat" Okami, but not the same Okami that fights now which is why I consider him a good opponent to test him. 
I do see your point though._


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

> Yeah... that's true.
> 
> However, I really don't like when people use him as an example of someone that Silva needs to beat in order to get recognition -- alongside other 'top middleweights.' And this is mostly because, as far as I'm concerned, Silva has _alreadybeaten him._


_

I don't know if I would say that Silva beat Okami. Hell, I don't even acknowledge Okami's win against Silva. As far as I'm concerned, the fight never happened.

That whole tournament was such a disappointment. I did like that Carlos Condit got some shine, though._


----------



## j.farrell (Oct 6, 2006)

Kin said:


> I'm too lazy to go back seven pages to get quotes. I'm sorry guys.
> 
> For those who said that Silva is untested against top middleweights, who do you have in mind that would give Silva a good fight/have a good chance to win? Aside from Hendo and Linland, I can't think of all that many. To list Okami as one is a joke. He got demolished by Silva; the only reason that he won is because the rules didn't consider context when it comes to "kicks to the head of a downed opponent."
> 
> ...


No offense, but Im kind of confused. It seems like in the begining of your post, it seems like you are saying that there are only a few guys that can even TEST Anderson Silva at 185 lbs. You mentioned, Hendo, Lindland, and maybe Filho. But by the end of your post you are saying you are starting to feel like he is overated? Im not ragging on you or trying to start an argument. Im just trying to figure out your post. If what your saying is true, than only a few guys in the world are worthy of testing him. So how can he be overated?

I dont think anyone in MMA is invincible. I think this year has shown us that big time. I do however consider Anderson the cream of the crop. And I agree that there arent very many guys that are going to be able to stop him. Being predominatly a Muay Thai fighter myself, makes him one of my favorite fighters. But when I was sitting here the other day, and I was thinking about this fight. It occured to me, that Henderson might be able to wade through Silvas punchs and get him to the ground. And possibly spend the majority of the fight on top of Silva. Not neccesarily doing alot of damage, but winning the fight in the eyes of the judges. That was why I started this thread. 

PS. Does anyone know if they are making this fight like a Unification similar to what they did with Rampage?


----------



## j.farrell (Oct 6, 2006)

A couple other good matchs IMO for Anderson. Id like to see Silva and Robbie Lawler slug it out. I think eventually Robbie would get KO'd. But the first Rd would be fireworks. Also, I think Frank Shamrock would be a very tough matchup for Anderson. Just a couple dream matchs for me.


----------



## Kin (May 22, 2007)

j.farrell said:


> No offense, but Im kind of confused. It seems like in the begining of your post, it seems like you are saying that there are only a few guys that can even TEST Anderson Silva at 185 lbs. You mentioned, Hendo, Lindland, and maybe Filho. But by the end of your post you are saying you are starting to feel like he is overated? Im not ragging on you or trying to start an argument. Im just trying to figure out your post. If what your saying is true, than only a few guys in the world are worthy of testing him. So how can he be overated?


 No offense taken. the reason why I'm beginning to feel that he is overrated is because people are starting to rate him rediculously high. I feel that he is the cream of the crop, but has his weaknesses and shortcomings (they still exist, as far as I know). However, some people seem to believe that he is flawless and unbeatable. I see more and more of these people, and it is because of them that I feel that Silva is becoming overrated.

Again, this is because 'overrated' is relative to the ratings he is being given. And with this nuthuggery, TOO much kudos is being given -- if possible. 

But yeah its 4 AM, so if I'm not making any sense right now, I apologize. I'll try again tomorrow if that's the case.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

j.farrell said:


> A couple other good matchs IMO for Anderson. Id like to see Silva and Robbie Lawler slug it out. I think eventually Robbie would get KO'd. But the first Rd would be fireworks. Also, I think Frank Shamrock would be a very tough matchup for Anderson. Just a couple dream matchs for me.


Dude, Anderson vs Robbie Lawler would be SICK! You're right Lawler would get KO'd but prior to that it'd be awesome.


----------



## gonzo21 (Oct 15, 2006)

Didn't lawler get KO'd by Nick Diaz? Silva would kill him


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

gonzo21 said:


> Didn't lawler get KO'd by Nick Diaz? Silva would kill him


CC got ktfo by Kevin Randlemen and was still considered the best striker at 205+. People change and mistakes happen. Lawler is a lot better now and could pose a problem if Silva wasn't prepared.


----------



## iSHACKABUKU (Sep 11, 2007)

Although it seems very possible that Hendo MAY be able to get Anderson on his back and hold him there winning the fight in the eyes of the judges. Do you think Hendo is the type of fighter who wants victory like this? Im not the biggest Hendo fan therefor i dont know much about his tactics but Hendo seems like a warrior who will probably try to bang with Andersona and we all know who has the advantage banging.......that said if Hendo really cant compete on his feet he may be force to go for the take down as a last resort. If his take down is a result of getting manhandled I question how effective it will be leading to a possible SUBMISSION. This is all just thoughts of course so dont come tare me apart id love to hear you opinions on Hendo.

I personally want to see Anderson show case Hendo because i love watching Anderson showcase anyone...


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Henderson probably will try to strike with Silva. He seems to attempt that with people he really shouldn't. If he does try and strike he'll get smoked....


----------



## Acoustic (Feb 4, 2007)

gonzo21 said:


> Didn't lawler get KO'd by Nick Diaz? Silva would kill him


Lawler = Relatively big fish in a tiny pond. He couldn't out-srike Leben, let alone Silva. That's why he is champ where he is, not in the UFC.


----------



## Acoustic (Feb 4, 2007)

Shamrock vs Silva...now that's a match I'd pay an arm and a leg to watch.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Acoustic said:


> Lawler = Relatively big fish in a tiny pond. He couldn't out-srike Leben, let alone Silva. That's why he is champ where he is, not in the UFC.


He's a lot better now. He'd beat Leben, and potentially Rich Franklin.


----------



## Acoustic (Feb 4, 2007)

GMW said:


> He's a lot better now. He'd beat Leben, and potentially Rich Franklin.


Nothing that I've seen him do, of late, by world class standards, is that great. He's a 'power slugger' who might or might not land. It's all up in the air with that sort of fighter. 

It's either chance allows him to land something, or chance throws him in the way of disaster. He might have improved, but he needs some legitimate technique.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Rpbbie Lawler is a very good striker who has a shot against Anderson but not a very good one. Basically he has a punchers chance which is more than Franklin, Lutter, and Leben had since none of them had a shot at KO'in Anderson.

Other MW's who could possibly beat Anderson

Henderson - I think Anderson will win but if Hendo takes him down and controls him which is possible he could win.

Filho - While a lot of people are saying he has no shot after his last performance basically him beating Anderson would come down to him getting Anderson to the ground and being on top. Because on the bottom not one guy in the MW divison can handle Filho.

Lindland - Basically the same thing as Henderson except less of a shot striking.

Kang - Basically a smaller slighty more talented Franklin so he stands no chance.

Akiyama - Actually has a shot. I mean the guy is so solid I think he could give Anderson a run since Anderson really won't dominate him anywhere. He'll beat him standing but i don't think he will KO him and on the ground they are even so it's a close fight.


----------



## BrFighter07 (Jun 16, 2007)

should be a good match i think in round 4 after henderson eats some knees anderson will finish him if henderson doesnt take him down outwrestle him and gnp him


----------



## Acoustic (Feb 4, 2007)

Lol, I just clicked on the little red square beneath my name and it states: 'Acoustic has a little shameless behavior in the past'. :laugh:

So that's what neg-repping is all about, eh?

I think I'll add the line to my signature. :thumb02:


----------



## j.farrell (Oct 6, 2006)

iSHACKABUKU said:


> Although it seems very possible that Hendo MAY be able to get Anderson on his back and hold him there winning the fight in the eyes of the judges. Do you think Hendo is the type of fighter who wants victory like this? Im not the biggest Hendo fan therefor i dont know much about his tactics but Hendo seems like a warrior who will probably try to bang with Andersona and we all know who has the advantage banging.......that said if Hendo really cant compete on his feet he may be force to go for the take down as a last resort. If his take down is a result of getting manhandled I question how effective it will be leading to a possible SUBMISSION. This is all just thoughts of course so dont come tare me apart id love to hear you opinions on Hendo.
> 
> I personally want to see Anderson show case Hendo because i love watching Anderson showcase anyone...


I think Hendo absolutly would take a win that way. Will it be disappointing to the fans? Yes. But then he is champ. I dont want it to go that way, but its very possible it will. Not to mention I think if Hendo is getting outstruck, which he will be, his natural instinct will be to shoot. I know Dan can take a punch though. Id love to see it go all five with a good mixture of action.


----------



## Acoustic (Feb 4, 2007)

j.farrell said:


> I think Hendo absolutly would take a win that way. Will it be disappointing to the fans? Yes. But then he is champ. I dont want it to go that way, but its very possible it will. Not to mention I think if Hendo is getting outstruck, which he will be, his natural instinct will be to shoot. I know Dan can take a punch though. Id love to see it go all five with a good mixture of action.



Dan is likely going to attempt to lay and pray his way to a decision, but that's very unlikely to sustain him to a victory throughout five rounds.

Anderson had been proven to strike as diligently on his back so Hendo cannot entirely rely on takedown points alone. He's got to bring the fight or he might as well stay at home.

Don't expect flying knees and all sorts of 'eye-candy' strikes from Silva as you saw against Lutter and Marquardt. It will be a fist to fist affair until Dan is too soft to carefully coordinate his shoots, then Anderson's knees and high kicks will be deployed. Without Anderson exposing his lower limbs in the early rounds needlessly, Dan will have to expose himself very often to get the takedowns. 5 rounds worth of often against a striking sniper. If Anderson sticks to technical punching for the first two rounds (no knees, no kicks), Hendo will be in real big trouble.


----------



## j.farrell (Oct 6, 2006)

Acoustic said:


> Dan is likely going to attempt to lay and pray his way to a decision, but that's very unlikely to sustain him to a victory throughout five rounds.
> 
> Anderson had been proven to strike as diligently on his back so Hendo cannot entirely rely on takedown points alone. He's got to bring the fight or he might as well stay at home.
> 
> Don't expect flying knees and all sorts of 'eye-candy' strikes from Silva as you saw against Lutter and Marquardt. It will be a fist to fist affair until Dan is too soft to carefully coordinate his shoots, then Anderson's knees and high kicks will be deployed. Without Anderson exposing his lower limbs in the early rounds needlessly, Dan will have to expose himself very often to get the takedowns. 5 rounds worth of often against a striking sniper. If Anderson sticks to technical punching for the first two rounds (no knees, no kicks), Hendo will be in real big trouble.


Guess we will see. I hope you are right.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> Rpbbie Lawler is a very good striker who has a shot against Anderson but not a very good one. Basically he has a punchers chance which is more than Franklin, Lutter, and Leben had since none of them had a shot at KO'in Anderson.
> 
> Other MW's who could possibly beat Anderson
> 
> ...


These same things were said about nate, now i see people referring to him as a b level fighter. IMO i think nate is top 5 mw in the world.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

What things. Marquandt's only shot was to control him on the ground and he wasn't skilled enough to. That's why he lost. If Henderson, Lindland, and Filho can get him down and control him which they all have the skill to do since they are all more controlling on the ground than Marquandt.

Akiyama really has a shot on the ground but it's 50/50 and standing he loses everytime.


----------



## j.farrell (Oct 6, 2006)

yorT said:


> These same things were said about nate, now i see people referring to him as a b level fighter. IMO i think nate is top 5 mw in the world.


Yeah, thats true. I thought Nate would give him a decent fight. I guess Anderson just makes guys look like b level fighters. Maybe from now on, we will dub Anderson an A+ level fighter. And any guy that is able to present a challenge to him will become part of that top tier.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

j.farrell said:


> Yeah, thats true. I thought Nate would give him a decent fight. I guess Anderson just makes guys look like b level fighters. Maybe from now on, we will dub Anderson an A+ level fighter. And any guy that is able to present a challenge to him will become part of that top tier.


yes i agree, those fighters he fights are good but silva makes them look bad and then i fell bad for them.


----------



## j.farrell (Oct 6, 2006)

yorT said:


> yes i agree, those fighters he fights are good but silva makes them look bad and then i fell bad for them.


LOL.:laugh:


----------



## Liddell67 (Dec 13, 2007)

Has Silva ever fought someone of Henderson's experience. Please don't say franklin as he looked very ordinary against Silva. Win or lose Henderson will not be made to look orinary as he has proven over the years the class act he is.. 
Basically i don't know much about Silva's post UFC career..


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Acoustic said:


> *If Wanderlei can beat, even Jardine, I'd wipe your ass for you.*
> 
> Wanderlei is better than the overrated Chuck Liddell but in the UFC, he'll struggle to make a name in the shuffle.
> 
> He'd not last a round with Anderson, and that's why Anderson has pleaded for a shot at the Neanderthal if the Neanderthal beats Chuck.


Ummm... Yeah.... sucks to be you.


----------



## j.farrell (Oct 6, 2006)

MLS said:


> Ummm... Yeah.... sucks to be you.


Thats awesome you remembered that and brought it back. 

rep'd


----------

